# Member Photography Picture of the Day Thread



## Chris

There are plenty of great photographers on here, so show off your photos!

*Rules:*

One picture per member per day.
If possible, include the type of camera used.
Post a little information about where the pic was taken.
The pic has to be yours!


----------



## Chris

I'll start it off. I took this at Maudslay State Park in Newburyport, Mass over the winter using a Canon SD650.


----------



## B Lopez

Taken at... you guessed it, The Broken Boat.


----------



## Mr. S

taken in Cambridge by the train station, its a soon to be knocked down flour mill. 

Camera
Make: OLYMPUS OPTICAL CO.,LTD
Model: X300,D565Z,C450Z
Shutter Speed: 10/4000 second
F Number: F/8.7
Focal Length: 6 mm
ISO Speed: 50


----------



## poisonelvis

those are all awesome,but criss's looks like the hand of god,very cool.


----------



## Popsyche

From my friend's house in SanDiego, now ashes, with a Moto Razr V3xx


----------



## Leon

HP Photosmart 320
this is Venus, taken during the day, in April of 2004, through a finder telescope (the little scope attached to the big scopes) on the summit of Mt Lemmon (9000ft), AZ, just outside Tucson.


----------



## Regor

This is an image of an electrophoresis gel containing plasmid DNAs cut with 3 restriction endonucleases (EcoRI, PvuII, BgIII). Left lane is kb DNA ladder, the rest... I don't remember, LOL.





Taken in '03 @ Wayne State University, Institute of Environmental Health Sciences.
Don't remember the camera, but it was taken with a UV light source under the gel.
(I had to try to out-nerd Leon! )


----------



## D-EJ915

Last year sometime I took this pic out my window with my G6






I should try to take more pics sometime.


----------



## crazy_cree

Heres a pic of some Lillies in my garden.
Fujifilm Finepix A205
2.0MP


----------



## ibzrg1570

My friend Jaimie taken in the hall of our dorm right before we embarked on a photography adventure. Actually it was just me and a friend tagging along while she walked around campus for her photography project.

Taken with Canon SD850IS with color accent.


----------



## Decreate

Took this in Shanghai back in 2005.


----------



## Drew

Taken in Pune, India, in an ope air marketplace just of Laxmi Road. This woman was right on the edge of a tent where there were a lot of people selling these green peppers, and as I walked out I asked if I could take her picture, gesturing with my camera (a Cannon Powershot S51s). She nodded yes, so I took a picture from head on. As I walked off, however, I turned back and saw her from this angle, so since my camera was still out I quickly zoomed in and snapped this. I like this much more than the first picture. The lighting isn't perfect, but it's more about her expression...


----------



## BigM555

Sunrise at Lake Kagawong, Manitoulin Island, Ontario. Fall 2005

Camera was an HP735. Definitely NOT pro.


----------



## AngelVivaldi

This photo was taken with a FUJI S7000 with a Nikon Blue Filter lens. Yes, that is a _geuine_ lens flare lol. If a picture doesnt come out nicely naturally, i dont use it :-D 

This photo was taken at a National Park in NJ. Last year my girlfriend and I decided to go to each one in Jersey and take shots together. She's a hell of a photographer. This odd tree thing was just chilling in the middle of a meadow. 

Black and white photography is my main forte, but I do color here and there. I actually work for FujiFilm, so whoreay for free film! lol


----------



## Drew

The greenery there is fuckin' lush, dude. Is that a product of the Blue Filter lens?


----------



## AngelVivaldi

Drew said:


> The greenery there is fuckin' lush, dude. Is that a product of the Blue Filter lens?



It is- It really makes the blue's greens pop out hardcore. It's even better when youre taking photos with the sky as the background. I also closed the lens a bit as well so that the sun doesnt wash out the saturation. I like saturated/exaggerated colors in certain photos. The sun was REALLY kicking that day [ as you can see, hence the lens flare ]


----------



## Drew

Nice. My camera has some simulated filter modes that slightly bring out each of the three primary colors, so I'll have to play with that. Thanks!


----------



## nyck

Pentax ist dl w/ smc-a 50mm f/1.7


----------



## Chris

With the rebel, in some manual mode I stumbled upon. The red streaks are cars driving by, shutter was open about ~20 seconds.


----------



## nyck

Hey chris, try that at night with a low ISO setting 
those shots are really fun


----------



## jaxadam

Canon SD870 IS.

My couch.


----------



## ibzrg1570

Canon SD850IS

Taken at the "Peace Not Prejudice" rally today to promote understanding of/among religious groups, specifically Muslims.


----------



## D-EJ915

Taken just now, with my G6...and I changed the colours with GIMP


----------



## B Lopez

41st Street 







I actually surfed this place today (although this pic was taken months ago).


----------



## Decreate

Another one from Shanghai...


----------



## Drew

Chris said:


> With the rebel, in some manual mode I stumbled upon. The red streaks are cars driving by, shutter was open about ~20 seconds.



Hey Chris, did you take that with a tripod or the camera resting on something? Because no matter how I try I can't hold the camera steady enough to get away with longer exposure times...


----------



## Michael

Taken of my brothers kitten about a year ago using my Dad's FujiFlim (not sure on the model) camera.


----------



## Shawn

I took this picture about a month or two ago. My niece Kylie. She is 2. 






It was taken with my Sony Cybershot but I think the settings weren't set right at the time.


----------



## B Lopez

This place is called "Sharks"


----------



## Steve

Chris said:


>


 ^
l_______ Lions Mouth Road.....correct?


Took this one at the Philladelphia Zoo...with my Canon Rebel DSLR.


----------



## audibleE

Zadar, Croatia - Best place I've ever been to.


----------



## Chris

At the car wash tonight with the rebel on an 8" shutter time. It was open too long in hindsight, I wanted to get the water a bit clearer. That, and I didn't even notice the fucking dust on the filter, I never had that problem with the tiny-ass P&S. 










I'll break my own rule and post two, just because.


----------



## Decreate

A picture I took in Kunming earlier this year...


----------



## Chris

Newly declassified hangar in Woomera at about 3AM with the SD600.


----------



## jaxadam

Canon SD870, kitchen counter.


----------



## playstopause

21h07.
Canon Powershot A75, 3.2 mp. Completely zoomed in.
Manual mode : 400asa / 1/4 shutter speed, F-4. / Black and white.
Photoshop: +75 contrast + 12 brightness. / Size reduced / Reframed.


----------



## Alex-D33

This is Sept-Iles way up north in Québec .
Camera Kodak Easy Share C653 ($150.00) oh !! and the photos were taken by my wife



[/IMG]

Second shot .






and this is my Favorite shot of my BABY girl ...so me & the Family went to Sherbrooke to see my father in law we had a blast !!! 




[/IMG]


----------



## D-EJ915

That first beach pic is sick, too bad the horizon is way off horizontal


----------



## Alex-D33

D-EJ915 said:


> That first beach pic is sick, too bad the horizon is way off horizontal



its not  its the LAND my friend ( the EARTH shees A ROUND )


----------



## Michael

Here's one of the gnome in our front grarden:


----------



## Chris

Big signs all around this place say "No swimming, rampant toxic blue algae".


----------



## Chris

Crazy watertower I shot today:


----------



## B Lopez

The Point @ 38th (I think, maybe 2nd peak? )


----------



## ibzrg1570

View from my dorm window @ Cal.


----------



## D-EJ915

Chris said:


> big sexy hot tub[/img]
> 
> Big signs all around this place say "No swimming, rampant toxic blue algae".




Dude that shot fucking rules, I want to go there NOW lol


----------



## B Lopez

Chris said:


> Big signs all around this place say "No swimming, rampant toxic blue algae".



If it had waves, I'd still surf it


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> Here's one of the gnome in our front grarden:



 just seen this. Wich one is it out of the 7?


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Ivan

Nope, this thread doesn't deserve no posts in it for two weeks.


Here's the shot of the road at my village in countryside.


----------



## BigM555

Strasbourg Cathedral. October 9th, 2007. Strasbourg, France.





Shot with a POS Pentax Optio M20


----------



## D-EJ915

from when I was in hawaii


----------



## Azyiu

Taken at a street market somewhere in Hong Kong last weekend. Enjoy.


----------



## Michael

Good work.


----------



## Ryan

Norway:


----------



## D-EJ915

lol nice  I like how it's building #2


----------



## playstopause

Azyiu said:


> Taken at a street market somewhere in Hong Kong last weekend. Enjoy.



Beautiful!


----------



## Apophis

Norway is badass


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Zepp88

Hey Jeff.

Evolve


----------



## ibanez_rg320fm

BigM555 said:


> Sunrise at Lake Kagawong, Manitoulin Island, Ontario. Fall 2005
> 
> Camera was an HP735. Definitely NOT pro.
> 
> View attachment 5800



yer pic brings back memorys for me man 
i love it



Chris said:


> Big signs all around this place say "No swimming, rampant toxic blue algae".


lol i wanted to go fishing until i seen what ya said at the bottom lol


----------



## Ancestor

You guys are all really good. I enjoyed those.


----------



## Ancestor

WTH... here's one of mine:






This is getting ready to turn onto 580 in Tampa Bay, FL... otherwise known as 'main street'


----------



## B Lopez

Taken with my cell phone at The Lane. Think it was 10+ feet at least. Some huge waves came through.


----------



## Chris

Not the best framed/setup pic, but I like the way it came out nonetheless.


----------



## Groff

Taken in Maine, at "Thunder Hole" on Caddilac Mountain.






I took it with my 7mp Olympus camera, using Macro to get close up.


----------



## Groff

More Maine pics. This one is from Acadia National Park.


----------



## Apophis

This flower is unbelievable


----------



## Chris

TheMissing said:


> Taken in Maine, at "Thunder Hole" on Caddilac Mountain.



Hey, I was just there not too long ago.  Acadia is so awesome.


----------



## Sentient

Taken back in May of this year, with a Kodak EasyShare C530.

Thought I heard a bird up in the attic, so I climbed up there and not only found a HUGE nest, but also found these little hungry fuckers in it . I believe they were just a few days old when I took this. They were silent in the darkness, but when they heard a noise, they thought mom was back w/food, and they'd come alive with little squeals, with their mouths opened wide into little yellow funnels. 

After getting settled in the darkness and pointing the camera towards the nest, I made a little noise myself, then snapped the pic w/flash.


----------



## Groff

Apophis said:


> This flower is unbelievable



Thanks. 



Chris said:


> Hey, I was just there not too long ago.  Acadia is so awesome.



Acadia is amazing. I've taken my Motorcycle up to the summit a few times. It was the first time i've NOT worn a helmet on the cycle. Of course, i didn't exceed 25mph except once or twice. It's an absolutely BREATHTAKING ride!

This was taken behind the cottage we stayed in (Right in front of the cabin Christopher Walken was staying in!) of an ancient lava flow. There are a lot of lava rocks around the area. It was quite interesting to go walk on it.


----------



## Michael

Taken a few minutes ago with my new Fujifiilm S5500.


----------



## Apophis

not bad


----------



## Groff

Sitting on the edge of an 85% slope that leads to a 200ft sheer drop. Taken on caddilac mountain in Acadia Nat'l park. At the summit area, I hiked a few minutes down to where I couldn't hear/see anyone, and sat here. A truely surreal moment for me, for many reasons that I won't discuss as they are personal. But I think everyone should go to a national park sometime in their life. You never know, It could be life changing.


----------



## Sentient

TheMissing said:


> But I think everyone should go to a national park sometime in their life. You never know, It could be life changing.


 Amen, bro. I'm fortunate enough to live very close to two NC state parks; Hanging Rock & Pilot Mountain. Such great places to hike & explore, and get back to nature while getting away from society.

This is a shot of Pilot Mountain. That next mountain in the distance is Sauratown Mtn, and that's Hanging Rock a bit further behind it. I do a lot of cycling, and love climbing the steep roads up to all three of those huge hills.


----------



## playstopause

Nice spot!


----------



## Uber Mega

I was just messing around really, just love the colors in this!


----------



## Chris

Dude your avatar is fucking awesome.


----------



## zimbloth

Chris said:


> Big signs all around this place say "No swimming, rampant toxic blue algae".



Wow, that's _beautiful_, that should be a doom/black metal cover. Perhaps something like "Upon The Mist Of Grimsorian".


----------



## Groff

zimbloth said:


> Wow, that's _beautiful_, that should be a doom/black metal cover. Perhaps something like "Upon The Mist Of Grimsorian".



There are a few places like that here in South Jersey that are total Doom metal album covers. Perhaps once the spring hits i'll take an early morning trip with my camera.


----------



## zimbloth

Yeah, I may have to start a doom side project just to use Chris' pic as the cover. Grim.


----------



## zimbloth

Here is one I took in Cape Cod in 2006. This is a lake near the house I stayed at. It's a Canon BFG3000 or something.


----------



## Uber Mega

A bowling alley at Center Parcs in England.


----------



## Michael

That's the coolest bowling alley I've ever seen.


----------



## Ryan

Yah, that is pretty awesome hehe


----------



## Michael

*Michael deems the use of bumpers false.


----------



## D-EJ915

Dude we must visit there sometime ryan


----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88

Whats in there?


----------



## Michael

No idea. : P Along our driveway we have a long line of tall trees and that is just one of the many peices of junk sitting under them. I thought it looked kinda cool with the dull light from the overcast weather today.


----------



## playstopause

Michael said:


> That's the coolest bowling alley I've ever seen.



 

Bowling alley of DOOM!!!!!!


----------



## Apophis

^  just awesome


----------



## Groff

Even more Maine pics. Taken out of the front of the cottage we stayed in. High tide.


----------



## Groff

Same spot, but low tide. I found a few arrow heads out in the rocks to the right. It's almost all rocks over there. Me and my aunt dug through them a lot while we were there.


----------



## Uber Mega

Center Parcs again, no bowling alley this time unfortunately.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## Groff

Here's a nice shot of my amps shiny logo.
Some weird color effects.


----------



## Apophis

looks weird, indeed, but nice


----------



## Groff

Apophis said:


> looks weird, indeed, but nice



Thanks!


----------



## Chris

Taken tonight after some more snow.






W/3sec exposure and a polarizer.


----------



## Chris

Uber Mega said:


> Center Parcs again, no bowling alley this time unfortunately.



That is awesome.


----------



## Stitch

I really need to dig out my photos of Kyoto during the Cherry Blossom season.

I miss my SLR.


----------



## Michael

Chris said:


> That is awesome.





And not to mention, one clean road.


----------



## Groff




----------



## Michael

That looks a lot like one of the bridges in GTA San Andreas.  Cool pic.


----------



## Azyiu

Michael said:


> That looks a lot like one of the bridges in GTA San Andreas.  Cool pic.



I see where you are going, but those in GTA: SA are metal / steel bridges.

About that picture itself, personally I think the angle is kind of weird, and it appears over exposed.


----------



## Groff

Azyiu said:


> About that picture itself, personally I think the angle is kind of weird, and it appears over exposed.



It was the only place I could get that angle, which Is what I wanted. What I was going for was a close to the side shot that showed the length of the bridge and it's surroundings. Unfortunately the sun was facing AT me that day (And this was the only day I had ANY sun to get a clear shot.) I still like it, it shows just how big the bridge is, and the stone construction.
Anyway...
Here's a pic I took while standing in the middle of the bridge, looking out towatds the bay.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome


----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Michael

Taken with my Fujiflim S5500 using Macro.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## Uber Mega

Excuse the watermark.

Just got back home from uni for christmas, cooked food, free washing and a warm fire:


----------



## Michael

Awesome shot. 

Here's one I just took at 12:45AM Christmas morning.


----------



## playstopause

Uber Mega said:


> Excuse the watermark.
> 
> Just got back home from uni for christmas, cooked food, free washing and a warm fire:



 Looks like a stock photography.


----------



## Uber Mega

playstopause said:


> Looks like a stock photography.



I have no idea what that is, but i assure you, that bad boy was crafted with my own fair hands


----------



## playstopause

Stock photography is found in image banks, like this one.:

Getty Images - Unsupported browser detected


----------



## D-EJ915

he means it looks like it's from a catalog, lol


----------



## playstopause

Yeah, kind of. Isn't it?


----------



## Uber Mega

LOL nah it's mine, i'll take that as a compliment though! It's a HDR composition (merging and under-exposure, standard exposure and over-exposure) so it looks quite 3D.

Tell you what, give me half an hour, i'll get a better one.

Thom x

UPDATE: One with my iBarnez TB550 in the shot


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Uber Mega




----------



## Kingda Ka

I just discovered this thread now. I only have a little Kodak Easyshare camera that Chris bought me a few years ago, but it takes great pictures.

This is me pointing at the summit of Mount Mansfield in VT. A cloud that would wind up being a supercell thunderstorm over central NH is pulling away from the peak and from this perspective it is about 0.5 miles and 500 more vertical feet to the top. 






This was taken from the entrance road to Six Flags in New Jersey. As you pay the parking fee the world's tallest and fastest rollercoaster towers above on the right. This is looking directly up at the 458 foot tower. On the ascent the ride hits 128mph.


----------



## Apophis




----------



## D-EJ915

I would be so scared to ride that thing.


----------



## Michael

Todays sunset.


----------



## Uber Mega

That's awesome Michael! Those clouds look surreal


----------



## Azyiu

If you use a polarizer filter for that shot, you could bring out the blue and contrast even more.


----------



## Apophis

great photo


----------



## Michael

Thanks guys.


----------



## D-EJ915

I look up at my computer which just happens to be mounted up high, wtf the fan isn't spinning! Turns out the fan on my Geforce3 died or something like that, I could barely even touch the card, took it out and stuck in front of a fan.


----------



## Apophis

so industrial


----------



## playstopause

Apophis said:


> so industrial


----------



## Groff

This isn't a 'picture', rather, it's a screen shot from WoW. But I though it looked cool anyway. 

Dustwallow Marsh at night


----------



## Apophis




----------



## DelfinoPie

Uber Mega said:


> A bowling alley at Center Parcs in England.



Cheers for the new desktop background, dude


----------



## 7slinger

A few shots from recent trip to Hawaii




Honolulu as seen from Diamondhead



Shot of a lighthouse from Diamond head as well





sunset off the coast of Kauai from the deck of the cruise ship


----------



## Apophis

great pics


----------



## D-EJ915

ah diamondhead, I didn't go up the crater...

cool times


----------



## Chris

Took a hangover-laden walk though a local state park this afternoon, since it was so nice out. Found some shrooms.


----------



## playstopause

SO sharp.

Did you slightly retouched it? (contrast, etc.).


----------



## Apophis

awesome


----------



## Chris

playstopause said:


> SO sharp.
> 
> Did you slightly retouched it? (contrast, etc.).



Nope, just resized it and went from RAW->JPG. I took about 50 pictures of the thing (with the Rebel) in all sorts of modes, this one just came out the best. The sharpness might be kicked up a bit by the compression though (I'm not the most Photoshop-savvy dude).


----------



## zimbloth

I just want to say I think this is one of the coolest threads to ever exist. Some really beautiful shots throughout.


----------



## the.godfather

A sunrise from a fishing trip me & my dad went on a couple of weeks before Xmas.


----------



## Uber Mega

Awesome backdrop!  

Erm, repost here but i don't have anything new to post right now


----------



## Apophis

Nice flower  so sharp, really nice photo


----------



## Alpo

I haven't been taking many pictures lately, so I thought I'd post this cute shot. Took it this morning when I noticed my cat was staring at the tree outside my window.


----------



## Michael

Cute.  And great photo. 

Here's one I took a few weeks back.


----------



## Apophis

looks nice


----------



## amonb

Awesome shot Michael


----------



## Buzz762

Taken with a cheap Vivitar.


----------



## Apophis

nice


----------



## Buzz762

Taken in July 06, with a Fujifilm Finepix.


----------



## Apophis

looks really good


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

my wife says were all gay for liking faggy pictures, i just told her she doesnt go to level 9 or 10


----------



## Adamh1331

Kinda old but i like it 
Taken on Cherokee Lake here in Tennessee
Cant quite remember the cam it was my friends


----------



## Michael

Wow. That's an awesome shot.


----------



## Chris

Buzz762 said:


> Taken with a cheap Vivitar.



That's such a great shot. It looks like the guy has the weight of the world on his shoulders.


----------



## Azyiu

Buzz762 said:


> Taken with a cheap Vivitar.



- Mr.X on his way to meet with his Russian contact, taken at 13:51 24th January, courtesy the CIA.


----------



## Michael

My Mum and my aunties dog on Christmas day. Taken with my Fujifilm S5500.


----------



## Apophis

nice


----------



## Buzz762

Taken with a Fuji FinePix.


Edit: Thanks for the kind words on the shot with the man in the trenchcoat, guys.


----------



## Buzz762

Something a bit more colorful:






That's what my back yard looks like in late spring.
Taken with a FujiFilm FinePix.. manual mode, though I don't remember the settings, not that it really matters. Automatic would've come out almost exactly the same in those conditions.


----------



## D-EJ915

That's my old Maxxum 7000, louder than any camera you've ever used.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Uber Mega

Oldschool


----------



## Buzz762

I fucked the focus up.


----------



## D-EJ915

just depends on what you want to be in focus...


----------



## Buzz762

Generally in a shot like that, the part closest to the camera is in focus. I was going for that effect, but fucked it up.






I don't remember what camera or settings i used to get this. It was just really foggy that day for some reason.


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Azyiu

This is a little thing I did for my cousin's little girl's birthday party.


----------



## 7slinger

Buzz762 said:


> Generally in a shot like that, the part closest to the camera is in focus. I was going for that effect, but fucked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember what camera or settings i used to get this. It was just really foggy that day for some reason.



take out the fence and the power lines/poles, and that could be the next Opeth album cover


----------



## Groff

7slinger said:


> take out the fence and the power lines/poles, and that could be the next Opeth album cover



Almost...

More like, THIS:








Actually, there are a few nice manipulations you can do with this picture to give it some really nice effect.


----------



## playstopause

Uber Mega said:


> Oldschool



FTW!


----------



## Apophis

nice


----------



## Buzz762

The second shot I took on that foggy day. I was having a hell of a time keeping the camera focused, though. It's kind of blurry and nowhere near as good of a shot as the first one, IMO.


----------



## playstopause

Buzz762 said:


> The second shot I took on that foggy day. I was having a hell of a time keeping the camera focused, though. It's kind of blurry and nowhere near as good of a shot as the first one, IMO.



The motion blur adds to the "dramatic" effect imo. It's not all shots that needs to be in crisp focus.


----------



## Groff

playstopause said:


> The motion blurr adds to the "dramatic" effect imo. It's not all shots that needs to be in crisp focus.





The motion blur in the foreground give that picture some life, in contrast to the cleaner background.


----------



## Apophis

The last one is great


----------



## D-EJ915

it looks cool man


----------



## msherman

I snapped these shots of this rascal two years ago.


----------



## Zepp88

Velcro ties in a coil, thought it looked rather cool. 

Taken with a Kodak digi...


----------



## Michael

Leaves this morning after a night of rain. Taken with my FujiFilm S5500.


----------



## Apophis

Awesome pic Michael


----------



## playstopause

Apophis said:


> Awesome pic Michael



 Someone said SHARP? Wow.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Uber Mega

A few I took on my boarding trip to the alps:


----------



## Chris

UM, you are one hell of a photographer man.


----------



## Uber Mega

Thanks, I just click away until it looks cool, with a terrible-to-decent ratio of about 900:1.

And BALLS, sorry, I forgot the concept of the "picture of the day" thread, call that a week's worth.


----------



## Michael

Taken on the drive home from my aunties house on Xmas day.


----------



## Eli14

Yeah, I know it's crappy and off-center, but I had to hang off the edge to take it. I thought it was interesting. I actually spent about 10 minutes just staring down at it.

Not sure of the type of camera. I borrowed it from my aunt at the time. We were staying in this hotel for a few days and we were on the 19th floor (I think) out of 21 and as soon as I saw this I thought it was too cool to pass up. I don't get to travel alot, so I'm easily amused by things out of my environment. Hope you like it.


----------



## Michael

Nice photo. Looks really cool.


----------



## Chris

That's friggin' awesome dude.


----------



## Chris

And the obligatory submission, no editing at all, just a long exposure on an SD600. I took this last winter.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Lee

Shot from a moving car, and just happened to turn out spectacularly.


----------



## Michael

Shot from my bedroom window with my s5500. Thought it looked kind of cool with the focus on the screen like that.


----------



## Michael

Our goat, Chesterfield.


----------



## D-EJ915

goat see!


----------



## Uber Mega

Nice goat!


----------



## -K4G-

bad ass goat.


----------



## playstopause

That goat is f*ckin' creepy.


----------



## Buzz762




----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause

^

Wow, great pic. Superb lighting. Way better to me than the (creepy) goat!


----------



## Decreate

The Venetian, Macao...


----------



## Michael

That's fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Azyiu

Nice one Augustus ... I know you have a Canon 1D MkIII, but what lens did you use for this shot? And what's up with the frame thingy? Take it off, dude.


----------



## Decreate

I was using a 16-35L and regarding the frame thingy...well its just that I've always liked having some sort of frame around my pictures...maybe I'll just try something else in future heh heh...


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## ZeroSignal

^ You somehow made it look like a big fuck-off anime robot part or something!


----------



## Michael




----------



## Azyiu

Came across to this old one I took back in May of 2005, enjoy.


----------



## playstopause

From my trip to Los Angeles, a year ago.


----------



## Ibanezplayer552

Lopez's an Chris's are ths shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael

Today's sunset after a day of 40 degree heat.


----------



## Michael

D-EJ915 said:


>



That shot rules.


----------



## Kingda Ka

The frozen salt marshes of Newbury MA just before sunrise on 3-13.


----------



## Chris

That's fuckin' awesome!


----------



## Chris

Going through some old stuff. Sunset in Adelaide:


----------



## Uber Mega

Gif'ed...me driving round my room!







Brum brum brum.


----------



## Michael

HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## El Caco

That's awesome Thom


----------



## shadowgenesis

um. i totally don't have any software to process the raw photos on my memory card atm... i just shot for the first time in FOREVER on saturday. but here's an old favorite i took like a year and a half ago with my Nikon D70. Long exposure while driving on the highway.


----------



## Michael

Looks very cool.


----------



## Azyiu

Uber Mega said:


> Gif'ed...me driving round my room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brum brum brum.



This is awesome!


----------



## Michael

Closer:


----------



## -K4G-

Uber Mega said:


> Gif'ed...me driving round my room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brum brum brum.


----------



## Azyiu

Got bored... so I did this...


----------



## Michael

Nice collection! Especially the JPM. 

Might as well post something:


----------



## Azyiu

^ not bad, but it looks like you need to apply some lemon oil on the finger board next time you replace strings


----------



## Michael

Mean looking sky this afternoon:





Brutal thunder happening right now. Scary stuff.


----------



## Michael

Double post.


----------



## Uber Mega

Azyiu said:


> Got bored... so I did this...



Nice dude, looks cool!

That a canon 50mm prime lens by any chance?


----------



## Azyiu

Uber Mega said:


> Nice dude, looks cool!
> 
> That a canon 50mm prime lens by any chance?



How did you know that?  I used a Canon EF50mm f/1.4 @ f/2 for that shot on a 30D. Shot in RAW and the color temp was set @ 3000K... well, I love red, so I raised the red level a bit for that one.


----------



## Uber Mega

Azyiu said:


> How did you know that?  I used a Canon EF50mm f/1.4 @ f/2 for that shot on a 30D. Shot in RAW and the color temp was set @ 3000K... well, I love red, so I raised the red level a bit for that one.



Ahh, your Exif said 50mm, and that you were using a 30D...so guessed it was either coincidence that you were at that length, or that you were using either the canon 50mm 1.4 primer or the cheaper canon 50mm 1.8 primer.

I have the 50mm 1.8 primer that I use with my 400D, it's cheap and cheerful...but would love the 1.4 primer as an upgrade at some point! how do you find it? great photo man!


----------



## Azyiu

Uber Mega said:


> Ahh, your Exif said 50mm, and that you were using a 30D...so guessed it was either coincidence that you were at that length, or that you were using either the canon 50mm 1.4 primer or the cheaper canon 50mm 1.8 primer.
> 
> I have the 50mm 1.8 primer that I use with my 400D, it's cheap and cheerful...but would love the 1.4 primer as an upgrade at some point! how do you find it? great photo man!



Ahhh... I am not aware of that info is displayed.  

I got my EF50mm f/1.4 in the summer of 2005. It is a GREAT lens, and I think any Canon user should consider owning one!  The DOF and sharpness are both awesome to say the least.  

So do you usually shoot in Jpeg or RAW? I am only recently starting to shoot in RAW, and I wonder why I didn't start doing that sooner.


----------



## Uber Mega

Azyiu said:


> Ahhh... I am not aware of that info is displayed.
> 
> I got my EF50mm f/1.4 in the summer of 2005. It is a GREAT lens, and I think any Canon user should consider owning one!  The DOF and sharpness are both awesome to say the least.
> 
> So do you usually shoot in Jpeg or RAW? I am only recently starting to shoot in RAW, and I wonder why I didn't start doing that sooner.



RAW usually, I like to dabble in a bit of HDR photography and everyone reccommends RAW for it due to the higher color range and less compression, although with the 400D and fairly cheap lenses i'm not sure the difference is noticable.

I'll have to pick up a 1.4 when I upgrade to a full frame body!


----------



## Azyiu

Uber Mega said:


> I'll have to pick up a 1.4 when I upgrade to a full frame body!



You know? An affordable full frame D-SLR that does not suck like the 5D is what I have been waiting for... originally there were rumors said that either a 5D Mark II or a 7D was going to be released back in Feb. Of course it didn't happen, and they only released a new entry level 450D. Now I am hoping Canon would eventually release an affordable FF D-SLR later this summer.


----------



## Decreate

Uber Mega said:


> RAW usually, I like to dabble in a bit of HDR photography and everyone reccommends RAW for it due to the higher color range and less compression, although with the 400D and fairly cheap lenses i'm not sure the difference is noticable.
> 
> I'll have to pick up a 1.4 when I upgrade to a full frame body!


Any recommendations for easy to use & inexpensive software for HDR?


----------



## Uber Mega

Azyiu said:


> You know? An affordable full frame D-SLR that does not suck like the 5D is what I have been waiting for... originally there were rumors said that either a 5D Mark II or a 7D was going to be released back in Feb. Of course it didn't happen, and they only released a new entry level 450D. Now I am hoping Canon would eventually release an affordable FF D-SLR later this summer.



Just looking at the 450D, I didn't even know that had been released! doesn't seem to be too much over the 400D to justify the ebay price difference...I had wondered why the 400D prices had suddenly dropped! I've been having major GAS for a 1Ds MkIII...haha if only I had 5k spare, not gonna happen sadly. I'll just pick one up for £300 in 5 years time  Is the 30D not full-frame? how do you find it?



Decreate said:


> Any recommendations for easy to use & inexpensive software for HDR?



Sure, what OS are you running? Photoshop CS2+3 have decent HDR capabilities, and check out Photomatix...both are available for OSX and Windows...trial version are available for both pieces of software 

These are two that I did with Photomatix, unfortunatley you get the trial watermark, but it's pretty straightforward to use:


----------



## Azyiu

Uber Mega said:


> Just looking at the 450D, I didn't even know that had been released! doesn't seem to be too much over the 400D to justify the ebay price difference...I had wondered why the 400D prices had suddenly dropped! I've been having major GAS for a 1Ds MkIII...haha if only I had 5k spare, not gonna happen sadly. I'll just pick one up for £300 in 5 years time  Is the 30D not full-frame? how do you find it?



Well, with Nikon just released a new entry level D-SLR (I think it is the D300); Canon kind of have no choice but to release a 450D just a year or so after they released the 400D. The entry level D-SLR market is so competitive, both Canon and Nikon are willing to cut prices and barely make a profit in hope of gaining market share. I read an article a while back that said, the profit margin for D-SLR used to be up to like 50% back in 2001/02 and it is now down to some 15% or less these days. Good for us the users. 

And no, the 30D is not a FF D-SLR. Only the 1Ds class and the 5D are FF, but the 5D sucks on many levels!  For starters, 3fps shooting speed blows!  And I got my 30D here in Hong Kong the first week it was released back in March of 2006.





Uber Mega said:


>




By the way, nice JEM


----------



## Decreate

Uber Mega said:


> Just looking at the 450D, I didn't even know that had been released! doesn't seem to be too much over the 400D to justify the ebay price difference...I had wondered why the 400D prices had suddenly dropped! I've been having major GAS for a 1Ds MkIII...haha if only I had 5k spare, not gonna happen sadly. I'll just pick one up for £300 in 5 years time  Is the 30D not full-frame? how do you find it?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, what OS are you running? Photoshop CS2+3 have decent HDR capabilities, and check out Photomatix...both are available for OSX and Windows...trial version are available for both pieces of software
> 
> These are two that I did with Photomatix, unfortunatley you get the trial watermark, but it's pretty straightforward to use:



I'm actually running Vista Ultimate and I only have Photoshop Elements as its cheaper...
I'll definitely check out Photomatix, thanks for the recommendation.
As for cameras, why not try the 1D MkIII? Its actually quite good as well.


----------



## Azyiu

Decreate said:


> As for cameras, why not try the 1D MkIII? Its actually quite good as well.



Dude, of course, I think we all know anything in the 1D or 1Ds class is good... but we ain't highroller like you sir  At least I just cannot afford such hot toy...


----------



## Michael

One I took today:


----------



## Azyiu

^ it is interesting to know you actually bend down on a G... I don't know, but I usually bend up on the high E, B and G instead of down.


----------



## Uber Mega

Decreate said:


> As for cameras, why not try the 1D MkIII? Its actually quite good as well.





Quite good is an understatement, alas i'm a student so it won't happen


----------



## Decreate

Azyiu said:


> Dude, of course, I think we all know anything in the 1D or 1Ds class is good... but we ain't highroller like you sir  At least I just cannot afford such hot toy...



Which is also why I won't be buying anything new for a while longer...


----------



## Michael

I took this the other night while the power was out.


----------



## Zepp88

that is awesome dude!


----------



## Azyiu

Not bad, pretty sharp!


----------



## Michael

Thanks guys. 

I need to get out more. I don't get many good photo opportunities.


----------



## Azyiu

Michael said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I need to get out more. I don't get many good photo opportunities.



Good idea... when you are out shooting, think about a theme / story, or simply express yourself thru the lens... instead of just taking snap shots at random. Have fun, good luck.


----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause

The thread title should be changed to "Michael's Picture of the Day Thread".


----------



## Michael




----------



## playstopause




----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Some roses i got for my wife the other day, she loves the peach. I forgot to take the fucking date off


----------



## Randy

Wow... really well done.


----------



## Michael

Great lighting there man.


----------



## Azyiu

Michael said:


> Great lighting there man.



I have nothing against you or 7 Strings of Hate here, and I hope whatever I am about to say does NOT offend anyone... but the lighting, since you brought it up, is pretty bad from a photography stand point. Where you only have one pretty weak light source from directly in front of the flowers. Since it is sort of weak, and I believe it was taken indoor with regular light bulbs on in the room; that only makes this photo appears too redish / yellowish ("wrong" color temp).


----------



## Uber Mega

4 year anni (I say anni, more like from the day we started dating) present for my girlfriend:


----------



## amonb

Michael said:


> I took this the other night while the power was out.



Beautiful Mike!


----------



## B Lopez

This ugly bastard landed on my fence a few weeks ago.


----------



## Michael

One of our cats.  She was watching TV with me.


----------



## Uber Mega

I didn't take this, but just thought it was a seriously cool shot of a Beardie! As soon as i've built a vivarium for one, i'm getting a baby.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Nerina

Uber Mega said:


> I didn't take this, but just thought it was a seriously cool shot of a Beardie! As soon as i've built a vivarium for one, i'm getting a baby.



I want one!


----------



## Uber Mega

Nerina said:


> I want one!



They're awesome little critters, so friendly and docile, i'm in the process of building a Vivarium at the moment, as soon as it's done i'm picking one up!


----------



## Chris

Me, by me, in Zion.


----------



## Stitch

This a photo I took at the top of Mt. Aso when I was staying in Japan last year. Its the most active volcano in Japan and one of the largest in the world. I was staying just down the road from it in a place called Aso-mura (I think )






While it contains water, the funny colour is due not due to minerals dissolved in it but is somehow due to the fact that the water underneath is boiling up through the colder water at the top which gives it the deep turquoise. There are better photos of it around but this one is special because I took it.


----------



## Nerina

wow stich thats awesome.


----------



## DevilsAngel

This is just a pic I took with a digital camera. I figured it was cute enough to post.  Her name is Tasha and she is 1 of 5 rats we have here.






I have an awesome pic I took of a lionfish but I can't find it.


----------



## garthfluff

Old picture of one my lion fish, way before i got my SLR, can't even remember what that was taken with.


----------



## Nerina

Wow, are they poisonous?


----------



## Michael

That's one awesome looking fish. 

Here's a pic I took of my lava lamp in action.


----------



## garthfluff

Nerina said:


> Wow, are they poisonous?



Not poisonous, but they give you a pretty nasty sting. Lucky I've never experienced that, just takes a few pretty basic safety measure to avoid avoid being stung. But there beautiful fish, and awesome to watch hunting.


----------



## Nerina

Cool


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

my old saltwater tank, the power company ended that when the power went out a week at a time twice in one year


----------



## D-EJ915




----------



## Azyiu

My cat took over the fruit basket and does her Garfield impersonation...


----------



## ZeroSignal

^ "Like a gloooooooove!" 

Nice photo.


----------



## LordGrendel

Up at camp pendelton trying out the new military Benelli 12 gauge shotgun, trying it left-handed in this photo for practice, circa 2003...


----------



## Michael




----------



## Zepp88

Michael said:


>



Taken five seconds before a horrific Kangaroo attack.












Seriously though, awesome pic!


----------



## D-EJ915

My friend brandon took this, I thought it was so awesome you guys should see it


----------



## playstopause




----------



## B Lopez

New day!


----------



## B Lopez

another new day


----------



## Groff

B Lopez said:


>



I love this picture, so much!


----------



## zimbloth

Michael said:


>



Beautiful.


----------



## Michael

Took this one the other day. I thought it had a nice quality to it.


----------



## Groff

Messin' with my new tripod out in chattsworth. Found some VERY old train tracks that have been abandoned for at least 60-70 years. I have more, I'll post later.


----------



## Groff

Here's another from that day. I 'shopped it a bit to enhance the color, but only slightly.


----------



## Kingda Ka

This was taken while leaning on the cliff face at Arethusa Falls NH. At 176 feet in height, this is the tallest waterall in New Hampshire. The camera was getting drenched since I was only about 6 feet from the actual torrent, and I had to dry the camera before spinning around and taking the shot.


----------



## Kingda Ka

Deadly whitewater at the foot of Glen Ellis Falls NH awaits a mere 3 feet beyond the safety of a patch of undergrowth. This was shot after a line of storms passed through, and the volume at the falls was extremely high.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE

here are a few i had to snap on my shitty phone cam, so excuse them 








(^same place, an hour difference )














































^my bands next album cover photo


----------



## Chris

Not taken by me, but taken of me by one of the refs at paintball today. 






You can actually see the paintball flying in the top right area.


----------



## Uber Mega

Chris said:


> Not taken by me, but taken of me by one of the refs at paintball today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can actually see the paintball flying in the top right area.



Cool pic, that must be one fast shutter speed! was this taken before you got PWNED in the face!?


----------



## Chris




----------



## Michael

Kingda Ka said:


> This was taken while leaning on the cliff face at Arethusa Falls NH. At 176 feet in height, this is the tallest waterall in New Hampshire. The camera was getting drenched since I was only about 6 feet from the actual torrent, and I had to dry the camera before spinning around and taking the shot.



This one is awesome.


----------



## DarkKnight369

New Canon XSi in action...


----------



## Uber Mega

Here' a few from my holiday in Turkey with the missus, they're just snaps so please excuse:






(This one didn't turn out too well, looks like Red Steel ):


----------



## Trespass

Photo manip, lighting facilitated by proper lightning to add dramatic appeal.


----------



## Randy

Taking some pictures, and decided to snap my dirty fingers, and my dirty brass pick:







*also of note is my stupid hangnail...


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


>



Simple photo, but I like how the background blurs out. It's a nice effect from the focus being the pick.


----------



## Randy

TheMissing said:


> Simple photo, but I like how the background blurs out. It's a nice effect from the focus being the pick.



Well thank you, sir. 

Now, if I could just figure out how to do a descent vignette-type effect on it in PSP...


----------



## Azyiu

TheMissing said:


> Simple photo, but I like how the background blurs out. It's a nice effect from the focus being the pick.



That's what we called "depth of field" or DOF in photography.


----------



## Groff

Randy said:


> Well thank you, sir.
> 
> Now, if I could just figure out how to do a descent vignette-type effect on it in PSP...



I'll do that for you later, just remind me, k?



Azyiu said:


> That's what we called "depth of field" or DOF in photography.



I know what depth of field is  I was just commenting on how I liked the way it looked. Something about the angle and colors caught my eye.


----------



## Groff

Here yo go randy.


----------



## Randy

Make me hands look like a dirty mechanic... 

Love it. Thanks, man.


----------



## b3n

Looking out across the couds from Mt Blanc, France.


----------



## playstopause

Wow. 

Simply beautiful!


----------



## D-EJ915

b3n that pic is crazy


----------



## Uber Mega

My little bro - Meribel 2008


----------



## b3n

playstopause said:


> Wow.
> 
> Simply beautiful!



Thanks, it's a beautiful place to be.


----------



## Michael

My RGR1570's headstock.


----------



## Uber Mega

Digger!


----------



## playstopause

^

Nice coloration.


----------



## Kingda Ka

Behemoth: The tallest and fastest coaster ever built in Canada, which opened about 3 months ago and kicks ass on 99 percent of the 300 or so coasters I have ridden.








.


----------



## D-EJ915

holy shitballs


----------



## Sebastian

Looks huge ..
and that biggest fall... man


----------



## daybean

Kingda Ka said:


> Behemoth: The tallest and fastest coaster ever built in Canada, which opened about 3 months ago and kicks ass on 99 percent of the 300 or so coasters I have ridden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





they should provide everyone with a extra pair of underwear after the ride.


----------



## Kingda Ka

Sebastian said:


> Looks huge ..
> and that biggest fall... man



I only have one more decent pic of the ride, but I figured I would throw in video from the front row to give an impression of how big this thing is. 

YouTube - Behemoth POV


----------



## playstopause

Kingda Ka said:


> YouTube - Behemoth POV


----------



## Zak1233

my girlfriends cat lol was testing out my new phone, gettin a jap one tomorrow (fingers crossed it will arrive tomorrow, maybe monday) with a diff size of lense so itl be cool to see how pics turn out on that.


----------



## Uber Mega

Dexter -


----------



## Zak1233

Uber Mega said:


> Dexter -



great shot bro


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Alpo said:


> I haven't been taking many pictures lately, so I thought I'd post this cute shot. Took it this morning when I noticed my cat was staring at the tree outside my window.



nice shot


----------



## Decreate

A shot I took during a recent bbq...


----------



## supertruper1988

So I just found this thread and you guys are awesome at this!! I unfortunately suck so i will just be an appreciator


----------



## yellowv

Canon Rebel XSi - Palm Beach Zoo


----------



## FortePenance

Nice pic, Joe! That white is so blindingly blinding. Love it.


----------



## yellowv

FortePenance said:


> Nice pic, Joe! That white is so blindingly blinding. Love it.



Thanks, my fiance' actually took that shot. We haven't even begun to see what that camera can do. We really need to go somewhere with great scenery and throw it on the tri-pod and take some shots. So far she only has the lens it came with, but I'm getting an Intrepid 8 before she gets a new lens


----------



## D-EJ915

I was messing around with settings in ufraw a bit ago, lol


----------



## Sebastian

nice shots Kagami !


----------



## D-EJ915

XD thanks Sebastian


----------



## Zak1233

great shots kagami! love the orange glow
oh and 

FF


----------



## DelfinoPie

I just looked through this entire thread in one sitting. There is some seriously awesome stuff in here from Uber Mega and Michael 

Chris' stuff is all x's now though , but I remember the paintball shot one. That was awesome  

I ordered a Nikon D60 yesterday, it's my 21st Birthday present...even though that was in January  so I'll be contributing to this thread soooooooon


----------



## DelfinoPie

So my D60 arrived today, it's my firs Digital SLR...or SLR of any kind for that matter, and I've been having a play around with it in different modes but spending most of my time using the manual mode so I can learn how to do stuff quicker.

Here's a few shots, I know the rule was 1 per person per day, but I'm just making up for lost time with this post


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

I know that there is only supposed to be one picture but I have two and no one has posted since the first of the month.


----------



## Splees




----------



## Splees




----------



## Splees




----------



## Azyiu

Haven't posted anything here for a long while, and here are a few shots from my shoot last week. Enjoy. By the way, I changed the color tone on all of them, and now they all have this so-called the Matrix-green kind of tint. Hope you like that.


----------



## Splees

that's one of my favorite things to do.. LOMO-IZATIONS


----------



## vampiregenocide

Heres one of mine for today


----------



## FortePenance

When I was in Malmo, Sweden. Shopped only a little to remove some grainy quality (taken from film camera and scanned).

edit//grr, you can tell, my scanner is so shit.


----------



## playstopause

Really nice pics Azyiu!


----------



## Azyiu

playstopause said:


> Really nice pics Azyiu!



Thanks for your kind words!


----------



## budda

damn forte, that is sick!

i just got a new digital camera, but its not an SLR. I'm hoping i can contribute something 

in the meantime, here's something from a cellphone camera..






perks of living near ottawa river: river and trees! lol


----------



## hufschmid

tooken next of my workshop...


----------



## FortePenance

Great pics Huf. What's that 2nd one of?


----------



## hufschmid

FortePenance said:


> Great pics Huf. What's that 2nd one of?



thats my hometown... lost of fog today, i love the athmosphere of fog so i tried my best to bring it up in the pictures.... 

i also go hunting for old rusted metal doors, i love rust, to me rust is art....


----------



## D-EJ915

that fog is great


----------



## hufschmid

at the menu today 2 new outdoor pictures and 1 virtual picture, enjoy


----------



## Tiger

Splees said:


>



haha, you arent going to an Art Institute by chance, are you?


----------



## hufschmid

oh no, i'm self taught, just having fun


----------



## FortePenance

Very realistic looking digital gigbag Huf. 

Nepal, sometime in October. We were sitting down to eat and my friend just went dude, check out those epic clouds so I did and took a photograph. Casio Exlim 8mpx.





And here's a Sadhu (holy men) we saw. Great lighting in this pic I think. He only has 2 fingers as well.


----------



## tian

There's some really nice work in this thread.

I guess I'll start with my favorite concert shot from not too long ago.





Shoot with a Canon 40D and 70-200 F4L.


----------



## hufschmid

tian said:


> There's some really nice work in this thread.
> 
> I guess I'll start with my favorite concert shot from not too long ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot with a Canon 40D and 70-200 F4L.



very nice picture there


----------



## El Caco

Hell yeah, awesome pic tian.


----------



## Azyiu

Yeah, that's a pretty awesome shot indeed.


----------



## tian

Going through this thread really makes me want to travel. There are some crazy shots here...

And thanks everyone for the compliments. Photography is the only thing I (possibly) love more than music and when the two collide, I have a hell of a good time. Unfortunately I've never really had the time to do the marketing to find clients and get the access I want at gigs, so I've only really shot three shows, but I'm optimistic for the coming months.

I enjoy going back and forth between really clean shots like from above, and stuff with slower shutter speeds like below. Both were shot with a Canon 40D and 17-40F4L.












Classes start up for me tomorrow, so I'll have some newer stuff to contribute soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide

A few new little shots I took:


----------



## El Caco

Great pics Ross


----------



## vampiregenocide

s7eve said:


> Great pics Ross



Thanks


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


>



that looks awesome man


----------



## lefty robb

Kingda Ka said:


> I only have one more decent pic of the ride, but I figured I would throw in video from the front row to give an impression of how big this thing is.
> 
> YouTube - Behemoth POV




Bah, Superman Ride of Steel Six Flags NE is far far better and was build 8 years previous. Behemoth is nothing but a bunch of bunny hills. I mean, hell Superman has already injured 22 people and killed 1, now that's brutal. 


I did front row on that mofo. The only Coaster I ever came off shaking. And I've done a ton of coasters.


----------



## hufschmid

This morning....


----------



## hufschmid

I tought this was kind of awesome, picture tooken this morning...
The richness of the colours....


----------



## playstopause

Man, you live in a BEAUTIFUL spot.


----------



## tian

Not sure if anyone is into fighting games (3S, SF IV, GG, CvS2, etc...) but this is from Denjin Arcade one of the most active and competitive arcades in the country.


----------



## vampiregenocide

I'm going to put a couple up if ya guys don't mind 

View from my bedroom morning a couple of weeks ago :


----------



## tian

I guess I'll add to the snow pictures. Went on a random short roadtrip with some friends today and ended up knee deep in the stuff... with Converse on.


----------



## hufschmid

Picture taken this morning... 

Just a thypical old village looks of where I live which I really love...

I'm using my mobile phone Samsung SGH-G800 for all of my pictures...


----------



## playstopause

Beautiful! (again). 

I sometimes wish I was born in Europe...


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> Beautiful! (again).
> 
> I sometimes wish I was born in Europe...



Thanks man, its great to have a mobile which actually takes great pictures because anytime i see something cool, I take a pic 

Come over for a cigar 

This is my mobile... 5 million pixels, I take all of my website pictures with this great phone also...


----------



## playstopause

^

Slick.


----------



## DrunkenMonkey

Man, that is beautiful. I see vistas like that and I sometimes want to give up living in NYC for something like that. Sometimes. Most times I don't think I could live anywhere else but NYC. Where else can you get, at 3 in the morning, beer, fried chicken, drugs and a set of tires for your car...all from the same store. Hahaha!




hufschmid said:


> Picture taken this morning...
> 
> Just a thypical old village looks of where I live which I really love...


----------



## hufschmid

In Switzerland the shops close at half past 6 in the evening, so I'm afraid it would be pretty impossible hehe

However over here we have huge supermarkets, they grow like mushroms and if you really want some fancy stuff all around simply take the train and go to Geneva...

I dont like city's, I mean its great to have everything in one place but nothing will ever beat the gorgeous landscapes that mother earth has to offer.....





but here is the Ch&#226;teau de Chillon near Montreux... 5mn from my home...
I will try take some cool picture this week if I get the time...









Montreux.... Famous for its Jazz festival... Freddy Mercury came over here to record all of the queen albums, also Deep Purple wrote their song 'smoke on the water' because at one point the casino burned down...


----------



## hufschmid

So I promissed some cool picture when I had 5 mn... 

So this morning I took those ones


----------



## playstopause

(again and again : wow.)


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> (again and again : wow.)



The first ones are directly outside of my workshop...

Tomorrow i have some free time, I will try to capture more landscapes....

Do you notice the number 12 in the mountain?


----------



## playstopause

On the left side in the middle? ("made out" of snow?)


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> On the left side in the middle? ("made out" of snow?)



Its military stuff.... 

Secret stuff in the mountains like everywhere in Switzerland...


----------



## ShadyDavey

...

Such wonderful scenery! Its amazing you get any guitars made at all given how close you are to places like that  When my bank heist comes off I'll move over there while you make me a guitar ^^


----------



## hufschmid

ShadyDavey said:


> ...
> 
> Such wonderful scenery! Its amazing you get any guitars made at all given how close you are to places like that  When my bank heist comes off I'll move over there while you make me a guitar ^^



We have 2 epic woods over here....

1) the very famous spruce from the ''Risoud'' which was used for hundereds of years in violin making... In a place named ''le Brassus''

2) the most amazing flamed european maple in a place called ''The Jura'', when I build maple necks, a friend of mine gets his maple from there and then lets it dry for 15 years. He sells it to many luthiers around here...

this is the risoud
sorry of topic


----------



## hufschmid

So I took this picture today and turned it into this...

The neighbour was making a fire in his garden and the sunshine went true the smoke, I tought it was cool so I took a pic


----------



## playstopause

Wow.  Crazy beautiful! You should make a thread of your own: "Patrick's magnificent pictures thread".


----------



## hufschmid

Sorry for spamming this cool thread 
But I took this pic this morning....


----------



## El Caco

No need to apologise, your pics are always great.


----------



## Koshchei

That Freddie statue in Montreux is amazing, Patrick


----------



## hufschmid

So I took this pic this morning in Montreux....
This is a big aberation, the town actually bought those whatever ''art statues'' for 150 000 $

and they think its cool 

who pays? we do......

yeah some strange people call this ''art'' ..........






Montreux this morning...









pictures against the sun can be awesome sometimes...


----------



## hufschmid

Took this pic today...

Its only water on the road....... 

Amazing how simple things can look so cool


----------



## PlagueX1

Taken in Alaska - Canon Digital Rebel XT used


----------



## PeteyG

I took a few things today.





My dog Bob, featuring my other dog Skye fussing my girlfriend Nicky in the background.





This is across the road from me back at home in Whittington, Shropshire.





This is the road I live on.





Outside my house.





This one was a case of persistence and getting lucky on a good shot in my garden.

And last but not least, one I think will be your favourite out of these...




A cute kitty, omnomming on some grass.


----------



## SleepingSymphon

Nothing special. I really need to get out more.


----------



## hufschmid

So I took this picture this morning...

I had this idea of placing the camera on the ground which obvioussly makes the small things look big and the big things look small....

Check this out


----------



## Uber Mega

^ Nice composition 

I normally post my shots on MG.org, but here's an outdoor portrait I did of my little brother, Oliver.








Here's a few other shots I posted over at MG.org, if anyone's on Flickr add me!: Picks... - a set on Flickr


----------



## D-EJ915

lol I love the ice cream around his mouth  classic!


----------



## Azyiu

Visited Singapore a couple weeks ago, and the Singapore Zoo is GREAT!!!


----------



## Uber Mega

D-EJ915 said:


> lol I love the ice cream around his mouth  classic!



Haha yeah, he didn't so much 'lick' it as just rub his face in it!


----------



## Zak1233




----------



## hufschmid

Scotland


----------



## Zak1233

haha indeed. I took them in Edinburgh, its such a beatifully historic city, much nicer than glasgow IMO. Glasgows too industrial...


----------



## Uber Mega

Portrait of the girlfriend


----------



## hufschmid

This afternoon....


----------



## Uber Mega

The York Minister snapped with an old Smena film camera.


----------



## D-EJ915

>__> got that feb 28 lol


----------



## Azyiu

Two more shots from my last visit to the Singapore Zoo.


----------



## budda

damn you guys make me want to skip school to take pics lol


----------



## playstopause

Polar bear.


----------



## tian

I damn near did a backflip tonight when I found out I would be allowed to bring in my camera to Scale the Summit's show...


----------



## tian

Here's a Protest the Hero shot as well...


----------



## El Caco

bloody hell you take great pics.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## tian

s7eve said:


> bloody hell you take great pics.


Thanks. Concert photography is something I really wish I could do more often, but never get around to.

And Hufschmid your photos keep reminding me that I'm going to have to set some time aside to study abroad once I get started at a real university. Awesome stuff.


----------



## playstopause

hufschmid, is this a potato field?


----------



## hufschmid

playstopause said:


> hufschmid, is this a potato field?




No its a *reversed * carrots field 

It belongs to a CEO / RHLC &#169; swiss executive officier 

Because everything we eat must be reversed


----------



## playstopause




----------



## twiztedchild

hufschmid said:


> No its a *reversed * carrots field
> 
> It belongs to a CEO / RHLC © swiss executive officier
> 
> Because everything we eat must be reversed



 nice


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Splees

My last day was friday. :'(


----------



## Uber Mega

Posted on MG.org but i'll put it here too so others might try it out...got an infrared/IR filter for my lens and did a few test shots since it was sunny today, this is the first off the camera. The white parts were actually lush green.


----------



## hairychris

Dude... that's great.

*wants an IR filter*


----------



## tian

Behold the Bulb, lol.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Awesome shot man  I'll have to add you on flickr


----------



## tian

Here's another shot from Summer Slaughter. This is the bassist from a pretty sick death metal band called Knossis.


----------



## Azyiu

^ not bad, not bad at all.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

I took this in austria, last year on my holliday, i was there for a week and then to italy. Used a pretty average Digital camera, that's why it's not sharp. This was about 3 in the afternoon by the way.


----------



## tian

The most hilarious thing about this photo is a couple hours later I bought a PRS...






And for something a little less dry, here's where I'm staying for the summer looks like on a good day...


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## s_k_mullins

Without a doubt, this is some of the shittiest photo work on this thread, but i enjoy it


----------



## Romeomeo

Flickr: romanmassey's Photostream


----------



## tian

This week has been so intense. I can't get over all the amazing things that are going on around me. 

I've started getting some shots in a tattoo parlor, and some of them are turning out pretty decent. I don't want to put any with people online, because I haven't discussed it with anyone yet, but here's one without that I think turned out well.

Trying to work on getting really complex photos, but you can't pass up a good scene with great light.






EDIT: I suck at following the rules, here's another...


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## playstopause

Very nice pics Tian!


----------



## tian

playstopause said:


> Very nice pics Tian!


Thanks!

Here's a shot of my latest acquisition. This is this first guitar I ever really wanted to own and I'm glad I finally got it.


----------



## -K4G-

Your pictures are as always very stunning. Do you edit it in PS?


----------



## tian

-K4G- said:


> Your pictures are as always very stunning. Do you edit it in PS?


Thanks, and all I use PS for is levels and sharpening when necessary and I convert images to black white using Nik Silver Efex Pro plugin with it as well.

So much rain here in Maine it's crazy.


----------



## afireinside

New Canon T1i, stock lens. No tripod. Was W/O a SLR for about a year ex wifey took it (I gave it to her) Crappy pic but its my first!

My bass after refin the neck


----------



## hufschmid

I love rust....

Took this pic today, an old gate....

Photoshoped it to make it look like an oil painting....


----------



## vontetzianos

^Awesome.


----------



## tian

In related news, I'm no longer irked by the sight of needles or blood.


----------



## hufschmid

Its like his saying.

mmmmm this is tasty 

 awesome pic


----------



## D-EJ915

car needs to get washed


----------



## tian

hufschmid said:


> Its like his saying.
> 
> mmmmm this is tasty
> 
> awesome pic


It is a weird expression considering the circumstances lol and thanks.

Got to shoot a brass quintet. Amazing music.


----------



## ralphy1976

^ that is pretty cool..i shot a lot of animals at the zoon yesterday (and flowers too) i was trying out my new 18-85mm nikon, i'll post some later on this week-end


----------



## tian

^ Thanks.

And another...


----------



## playstopause

Very well done sir (again).


----------



## s_k_mullins

Really awesome photos Christian.. you do some good work!


----------



## AvantGuardian

Wow, I just saw this thread for the first time today. There are some amazing pictures in here. I love taking pictures but I'm very much an amateur and I only have a point and shoot. Here's one of mine of the Space Needle on a foggy night.


----------



## tian

^ Nice one. I really like the little lights poking through the fog.

I'm currently trying to get access to an old sewer system from the 17th century or something, so hopefully some interesting photos coming up. And thanks everyone for the comments, I appreciate it.


----------



## tian

Haven't made my way to the sewer (yet), but I did hang out with some carnies the other day:


----------



## tian

Not what I was trying to get when I started, but I thought the end result wasn't bad.


----------



## hufschmid




----------



## Tiger

One of my Meshuggah inspired photos. "As all the earth, the wind, the fire, the sea - Behold, and learn to pity me. "

Heres my flickr if anyone is on there, add me. Flickr: Iechine's Photostream


----------



## MF_Kitten

a pic me and my fiancé took while we were in london. this was on the escalator, on the way up from an underground station. somehow it seemed interesting to see a woman with an accordion in the big city, so we took a picture of it. i just snatched it up into photoshop and did some editing to make it more nice and warm looking


----------



## tian

Tiger said:


> One of my Meshuggah inspired photos. "As all the earth, the wind, the fire, the sea - Behold, and learn to pity me. "
> 
> Heres my flickr if anyone is on there, add me. Flickr: Iechine's Photostream


To be completely honest I'm not a huge fan of the photo you posted, but I'm really liking some of the stuff have on your flickr, particularly "I" and chunks of "365."


And here's the most recent photo of mine that I like. I've included the caption to add some humor and context. Please excuse the convoluted AP style structure.





_Western Kentucky University student George Barber, far right, interrupts evangelist street preacher John McGlone, center, to say that Beyonce had one of the best music videos of the year in front of the Downing University Center on the Western Kentucky Univeristy campus in Bowling Green, Ky. on Sept. 24, 2009. McGlone was allowed to finish._


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tiger said:


> One of my Meshuggah inspired photos. "As all the earth, the wind, the fire, the sea - Behold, and learn to pity me. "
> 
> Heres my flickr if anyone is on there, add me. Flickr: Iechine's Photostream



Thats a pretty awesome image man. Added you on flickr 

Heres a shot I took recently. It was actually darker and more contrasted than this, but I uploaded via a different computer and the colour calibration settings were different.


----------



## Bungle

My mate took this action shot the other week. Low quality but I like it.


----------



## Tiger

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats a pretty awesome image man. Added you on flickr





Whoa I forgot to check in here. Who are you on Flickr?


----------



## vampiregenocide

Tiger said:


> Whoa I forgot to check in here. Who are you on Flickr?



Here my photostream man  :

Flickr: Ross Wildish's Photostream


----------



## The Beard

I went on a camping trip with a group of my friends a few months ago and I made sure to take my camera along (cause I try and be artistic from time to time, haha). One of my friends was messing with the camera and she figured out that there were different color settings on it (black and white, sepia, etc.) 
I then proceeded to take black and white pictures for the rest of the trip 

Here's one of my personal favorites that I took of one of the trees on our campsite.


----------



## AvantGuardian

Caption this photo? Its a bit grainy due to the super fast shutter speed and resultingly high ISO, but I like action shots like this.


----------



## lobee

AvantGuardian said:


> Caption this photo?


Bitch betta have my money!


----------



## Tiger

I took another Meshuggah themed pic yesterday.






(53) Perpetual Black Second on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## hufschmid

Nice relic  How much for that head? 



Nice pic man


----------



## Tiger

TY. The other recent one I did was for Spasm.


----------



## hufschmid

Just outside my workshop this morning


----------



## tian

campus randomness...


----------



## hufschmid

GLAMOUR


----------



## Andii

I took this picture next to my house. The subject is on the side of my house.


----------



## Azyiu

I took these two shots last week, but am not exactly proud of them for two reasons. First of all, the weather has been very smoggy here in Hong "Commies Infested" Kong. There are also some dirt spots on the CMOS, thus I ended up opening the f/stop all the way. So these shots look a bit "soft". Still, enjoy.


----------



## MF_Kitten

CLEAN YOUR CMOS!

really though, i wouldn't be able to tell the difference 

if those spotlights shining into the sky are static, then do a HDR!


----------



## Azyiu

MF_Kitten said:


> CLEAN YOUR CMOS!
> 
> really though, i wouldn't be able to tell the difference
> 
> if those spotlights shining into the sky are static, then do a HDR!



I already sent in my 30D on Wednesday afternoon... and surprisingly Canon already called and asked me to pick it up the next day! Very quick turnaround. 

By the way, what's HDR?


----------



## MF_Kitten

Azyiu said:


> I already sent in my 30D on Wednesday afternoon... and surprisingly Canon already called and asked me to pick it up the next day! Very quick turnaround.
> 
> By the way, what's HDR?



HDR is pure win, that´s what it is 

basically, you need photoshop CS3 or later, or a standalone HDR merger software.

it´s a way of capturing the whole range of light (High Dynamic Range) in one picture.

you take one exposure that is dark enough so that the brightest things in the shot aren´t burnt out or over-exposed, but are perfectly clear.

then you take a picture that is perfectly "in-between", where it looks balanced and nice, like a normal photo of the subject would be.

then you take a picture where the darkest parts are visible, instead of just pure black. you should be able to pick out fine details in there.

obviously you need to set the camera down for this, or use a stand if possible.

when you´re finished, you put the pictures together in the software, mess around with controls, and voilá, you have a picture with the whole range of brightness in it.

it´s hard to explain how it works and all that, but here are some pictures to motivate you so you´ll want to try it:

Flickr: The HDR Pool

notice that this can be used to get tons of different effects, from a weird overdone almost cartoonish effect, to a totally natural looking photograph.

search google or youtube for HDR tutorials. this is a type of technology also used in 3d modelling, so if you meet upon that, then that´s not what you´re after 

i took a bunch of hdr pictures of stuff and posted it on this forum, but i can´t seem to find it again


----------



## tian

BTBAM on Halloween:







I was in a crappy spot, but I still got some stuff that's alright I think.


----------



## tian

I Finally got a real website going the other day, so I created a new watermark and logo today mostly out of boredom. Not sure if I'm going to keep it yet.


----------



## Azyiu

^ that's a pretty nice shot, though slightly a touch dark; is it intentional?


----------



## Tiger




----------



## The Beard

Here's a pic I took during our first snowfall here in West Michigan.


----------



## xMitch92x

Taken at Woronora Cemetery in Sydney.
I use a Nikon D40x with a 18-55mm lens.


----------



## Azyiu

Taken this long-tailed shrike yesterday at the Wetland Park in northern Hong Kong.


----------



## tian

The weather was really bipolar that day. It went from snowing to bright sunshine at least twice.


----------



## tian

Channeling my inner Hiroshi Sugimoto...


----------



## AvantGuardian

Heard some fireworks outside, snapped this shot with my point and shoot Nikon out my window a few minutes ago:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Re-edited an old shot as I've got better at Photoshop since, and I liked this image :


----------



## Azyiu

AvantGuardian said:


> Heard some fireworks outside, snapped this shot with my point and shoot Nikon out my window a few minutes ago:



I actually like this picture, only if you could fix the white balance.


----------



## Malacoda

I actually took this one outside on a very sunny day, but the resulting picture ending up being totally shadowed and I think it turned out rather nice.


----------



## tank




----------



## Bevo

WTF?


----------



## Azyiu




----------



## Thrashmanzac

took this with my trusty holga a few weeks back


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## spkenn5

thought i'd join you photoheads


----------



## Wretched

One of a few shots I took of my mate's car out th front of my house the other day. I was testing my new flash and trigger gear prior to shooting my first feature car for a magazine. I thought they came out pretty well. No real thought given to composition or location. More just concentrating on getting the lighting right.


----------



## Azyiu

^ really love the lighting!


----------



## Wretched

Here's a portrait I took during a feature car shoot last Friday. Just using two flashes on stands, shooting through white umbrellas. They were done in a hurry at the end of the shot because we were running out of time, but I think it came up really nice.


----------



## El Caco

Got any more pics of the AP ute?


----------



## Wretched

Sadly not that I can show anyone yet, no. Can't really publish anything until the magazine is on sale. A few months off yet, at least.


----------



## B Lopez

2 since its been a while


----------



## Customisbetter

I love this thread. Here is something i took a few minutes ago on Auto. 

e420


----------



## Wretched

Here's one from the recent Exodus gig in Sydney, Australia. You can find the rest here: 2010_0210 - Exodus @ Manning Bar - a set on Flickr


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Randy

Bobby on the east coast? Uh oh.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan




----------



## JohnDillingerJr

B Lopez said:


>



This picture...It reminds me of The Dark Knight!


----------



## B Lopez

Randy said:


> Bobby on the east coast? Uh oh.



Yeah, I'm dying to go back, NYC was effing awesome and I didn't even get to see half of it.


And for today's pic:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Nice shot man! What editing do you use? The black and white tones of that shot couldbe brought out so much more with a boost in contrast and some burning.

And for anyone who is interested, I started a photography blog on Tumblr where I post some nice photographs and talk about them, and also updates of my own work. See it here : The Way I See Things - Ross Wildish Photography


----------



## Wretched

A recent pic of one of my cats:


----------



## B Lopez

vampiregenocide said:


> Nice shot man! What editing do you use? The black and white tones of that shot couldbe brought out so much more with a boost in contrast and some burning.
> 
> And for anyone who is interested, I started a photography blog on Tumblr where I post some nice photographs and talk about them, and also updates of my own work. See it here : The Way I See Things - Ross Wildish Photography



Thanks! Just Lightroom, my CS5 trial ran out 

I'll give it a going over and see what I can produce...


----------



## B Lopez

so i gave it a quick going over, kinda hard to get what i want without masking and what not, but it definitely looks better


----------



## Randy

The contrast on the clouds and the tops of the structures look awesome in that first shot.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Wretched

Nice one, B_Lopez!

This is a shot I took of an old pedal my uncle had. I used an on-camera flash to bounce light off the wall next to me for the soft, studio-like lighting.


----------



## B Lopez

That's pretty awesome for an on camera flash


----------



## Wretched

Sorry, I meant on-camera 580EXII Speedlite flash.


----------



## Azyiu

Still a pretty good shot there, Wretched. What kind of body do you have?


----------



## Wretched

Shooting on a 7D, Azyiu. 

Will post some shots of my automotive work soon. Just have to wait for them to be published in print first or the publisher gets narky. That's all done with remotely triggered flashes.


----------



## Azyiu

Wretched said:


> Shooting on a 7D, Azyiu.
> 
> Will post some shots of my automotive work soon. Just have to wait for them to be published in print first or the publisher gets narky. That's all done with remotely triggered flashes.



Nice, I've got a 5D MkII body... anyway, I do mostly landscape and cityscape kind of stuff, but remote triggered flash lighting is something I'd love to get into down the road.


----------



## Wretched

Nice. Haven't really spent much time on landscape stuff in my time. Always been interested in capturing small parts of bigger things, like close-ups. But not necessarily macro. The car stuff is more for work, but I love the art of it. When I used to shoot for the love of it, I found myself doing a lot of night stuff.


----------



## PeteyG

Girlfriend's visiting, has a pretty nice camera, was lucky enough to get a few nice shots today.

Took this first one, literally 10 minutes ago.






The rest are from a lovely lunch on Brandon Hill in Bristol with some new friends.





















I think this thread is supposed to be restricted to one photo per post, but I don't think anyone can blame me for being unable to choose from all the undeniable cuteness going on here.


----------



## Azyiu

^ the second pic is a good shot, but the rest are just decent IMO.


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## thefool

took this with my d70


----------



## Azyiu

B Lopez said:


>



^ great journalistic shot there, awesome!


----------



## Wretched

Yeah, the composition is great - how he's homeless, but juxtaposed against technology consumer goods etc.


----------



## Decreate




----------



## Wretched

Dude, that's some clear water!


----------



## Decreate

It was shot in Jiuzhaigau last month. The place is actually pretty famous for this sorta thing.


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## Wretched

Here's a shot from a photo shoot I did on a series of cool jap-powered rat bobber motorcycles for an Australian bike mag. 
You can see more here: MORE RAT BIKE PICS


----------



## Azyiu

Taken on my way to work one morning.


----------



## bostjan

Azyiu said:


> Taken on my way to work one morning.



Is it still common to see people walking around wearing surgical masks?


----------



## ralphy1976

well in Vienna, Austria we see that, but we call them "dirt masks"....same principle though!!

EDIT : it also allows for the air in-flow to be slightly warmer when entering your mouth / lungs, which can be a bonus in winter


----------



## Azyiu

bostjan said:


> Is it still common to see people walking around wearing surgical masks?



Yes, since the SARS scare and especially during the flu season.


----------



## Bevo




----------



## Volsung

Took this about two years ago. This is in a small town called Greyeagle (probably spelled it wrong) in California.

Edit: Photo has been re-sized.


----------



## Volsung

This was taken at the annual Celtic Festival in my home town. This was one of the birds at the Falconer tent (I forget her name).

All my photos are taken with a simple Canon SD1100 8MP Powershot.


----------



## B Lopez

Wretched said:


> Here's a shot from a photo shoot I did on a series of cool jap-powered rat bobber motorcycles for an Australian bike mag.
> You can see more here: MORE RAT BIKE PICS



What kind of lighting equipment did you use?

Also, what do you use most often in general for lighting? (Im looking into buying a little bit of lighting so Im just wondering what kind of stuff to start off with)


----------



## Wretched

I used three Canon Speedlites: two 430EXII and one 580EXII. I use Cactus V4 triggers to control them.

This shot was a composite of about five different shots, with each photo a 30second exposure with me running around hitting the bikes with both a bare 580EXII and a 430EXII through a mini softbox. I only hit the guys once using the flashes on stands through white umbrellas so they'd be sharp and evenly lit. 

I then pasted the best bits together in Photoshop so I could get what I wanted...

The shots below are done more simply, using all three flashes in one shot: two 430EXIIs on the side of the bike through white umbrellas and the 580 bare, through a snoot, hitting the top of the tyre as 'rim' lighting so the black of the tyre would stand out from the dark background.


----------



## Volsung

Taken in Virginia City, NV about a year and a half ago.


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## Azyiu

Few new ones from a shoot I did earlier today.


----------



## Wretched

Cute!


----------



## shadscbr

From the balcony of our hotel in Myrtle Beach S.C.

It went from really sunny, to really dark, really fast 







Shad


----------



## tank




----------



## emperor_black

Decreate said:


>


That's beautiful!


----------



## B Lopez




----------



## Azyiu

^ nice composition... only if you didn't clip the amp...


----------



## B Lopez

what amp? lol


----------



## Ibanezsam4




----------



## Volsung

Took this while on a walk in Washoe Valley, NV.

When I saw this in person, and especially when I looked at the photo on the camera screen, it reminded me of a face that might be seen in a Giger painting. Upon uploading it though, I didn't get that same vibe. Go figure.

It still looks neat, I suppose.


----------



## Azyiu

A sunset I shot earlier today... sadly the sky was very dusty.


----------



## Wretched

This is a portrait I took of my uncle a few weeks ago. Lit using one 430EXII Speedlite to camera right through white umbrellas, triggered with Cactus V4s.

(I do band promos, too!)


----------



## Azyiu

^ nice shot!


----------



## Furtive Glance

I want a Husky so bad. This is from a dog sled race 2 weeks ago. This guy was SUPER friendly! I have a lot more pictures and it was really hard to choose. :3







Rebel XT - Stock Lens. 

F3.5
1/250s
ISO 100
24mm Focal Length


----------



## josh pelican

Wretched, you are my favorite photographer. Teach me your ways. I need to get a speed light badly.

All of the photos you take are superb. The bikes, the car, etc. I love them.

I should CS3 and learn the ways. I've been using Gimp for too long.


----------



## josh pelican

I'm positive I posted a picture of my fish here, but I don't see it.

Maybe I didn't.


----------



## Wretched

josh pelican said:


> Wretched, you are my favorite photographer. Teach me your ways. I need to get a speed light badly.
> 
> All of the photos you take are superb. The bikes, the car, etc. I love them.
> 
> I should CS3 and learn the ways. I've been using Gimp for too long.



Thanks for your kind words, Josh. Best I can suggest is to learn to shoot manually and shoot a LOT. Practice makes perfect. You don't need awesome gear, just to know how to use it and learning to shoot manual will really improve your work as you learn the relationship between different settings and how they affect an image.

I've been using the old CS for years and only JUST upgraded to CS5 this week. So I'll have some new tools and upgraded tools to use! 

There's tons of great info on the net for free as to learning to use flashes. Start with the extensive tutorials on Strobist.com.


----------



## josh pelican

For what it's worth, I'm shooting with a Canon 20D and the EF-S 17-85mm lens. The next lens I have in mind is EF 24-105mm. I love it.

Here is my latest work. I will probably edit some of these further to black out the entire background to make his colors pop out more. They're certainly not the greatest pictures and I won't call myself a professional. Some of you dudes are way better than I. Some people just CAN'T take pictures of a fish so I am proud of them. If you disagree, he will attack you.










Excuse the dirt in this picture, he was attacking a piece of shrimp:


----------



## Daemoniac

Got my first camera ever and went out to take a few photos. Heres a couple of the better ones from my first lot.

All were taken with a Canon EOS 450D digital SLR using a 55-250mm Telephoto lens. 
















All of them had some editing in Photoshop, the last one more than the rest. The only editing was contrast in all three.


----------



## Wretched

The first tree shot is nice with the sun coming through! Would have been sweet with a nice model standing seductively next to the trunk.

It IS hard to shoot fish, Josh. Not a bad job at all.


----------



## LavE

taken with a canon eos 550 and a sigma 50mm lens. one canon speedlight 430ex II, to the left with a softbox on it.

LaveMedia.com - Photographer


----------



## Daemoniac

Here are a couple more I took yesterday. My two dogs, Riley and Maggie (the black one and the tan on in that order), and an attempt at shooting the moon. None of these ones were altered at all.


----------



## ralphy1976

moon shooting is hard. you will need a filter and a tripod.

my best moon shot was its reflection in a clam swimming pool..luck shot really!!!

your sun through the tree was cool too, again with a simple filter you might have got different results.

great stuff misha..how's the hair doing?


----------



## Daemoniac

ralphy1976 said:


> moon shooting is hard. you will need a filter and a tripod.
> 
> my best moon shot was its reflection in a clam swimming pool..luck shot really!!!
> 
> your sun through the tree was cool too, again with a simple filter you might have got different results.
> 
> great stuff misha..how's the hair doing?



Cheers dude. I need to get a few more filters, the only one I have is to cut out reflection and sunlight stuff (I forget hwat it's called ).

I'll get there


----------



## Wretched

Nice portrait, Lave!
What's the texture behind? Stone?


----------



## LavE

Wretched said:


> Nice portrait, Lave!
> What's the texture behind? Stone?


 
Thanks man!

it's an old concrete wall in a basement of a bathhouse.
It's a really cool area with many diffrent spooky things

We did a musicvideo there too, for promotional use.


----------



## josh pelican

I did some quick editing of the first one:


----------



## Azyiu

Haven't posted anything for a while. Here are two with Seacole, enjoy!


----------



## josh pelican

Excellent shots!

She's adorable, Paul. Is she wearing contacts by any chance?


----------



## Wretched

Here's my latest published work: a 1932 5-window coupe. These two shows are composites of several shots to get the foreground, subject and background exactly how I wanted it. Lit with Canon Speedlites, triggered with Cactus V4s, bare on full power.

You can see four shots on my Flickr page here: CLICK


----------



## Daemoniac

Ok, I had my first attempt at HDR stuff today. Unfortunately I dont have a tripod, so there are some artifacts/blurs around the edges of the trees, but really I don't think it turned out tooooo bad. It's a view from just out the front of my place at the moment, zoomed in lots of course.







EDIT: Also, here are some clouds I took this afternoon too.


----------



## Wretched

Nice one. Haven't gotten around to trying HDR yet. I like the stuff people do when it doesn't look too artificial, but is used more to properly expose the entire frame. A lot of the time it seems cartoonish and the edges have halos around them etc.


----------



## Daemoniac

Yeah that was my problem... No tripod meant some ghosting and the leaves are blurred 

The next one I try will be less extreme though


----------



## Furtive Glance

Yes, another dog picture  

I <3 dogs.


----------



## Daemoniac

^ Awesome as!  That's a rad photo.


----------



## Wretched

Another couple of car photos from a recently published shoot:

Similar setup to the last one (purple hotrod) I posted, with three lights to light the car. Also lit sections of the background separately and stitched them together in Photoshop.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

i went out and did a portrait shoot today as a belated birthday gift, i think it turned out pretty well


----------



## Wretched

Not bad man. Next time try a reflector to try and bounce some light into the eyes. 'Catch lights' in the eyes really brighten up a portrait and give the feeling of more life. The reflector can also help reduce or remove shadows, although they're not too harsh in this shot.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Wretched said:


> Not bad man. Next time try a reflector to try and bounce some light into the eyes. 'Catch lights' in the eyes really brighten up a portrait and give the feeling of more life. The reflector can also help reduce or remove shadows, although they're not too harsh in this shot.



definitely bringing my "white board" with me next time. thanks for the input man, it's quite appreciated


----------



## MFB

Wretched said:


> Not bad man. Next time try a reflector to try and bounce some light into the eyes. 'Catch lights' in the eyes really brighten up a portrait and give the feeling of more life. The reflector can also help reduce or remove shadows, although they're not too harsh in this shot.



When you say "catch lights" do you mean that's the reflection of the light caught in the eyes of the photo, or are they actually a specific light that I've never heard of?


----------



## Azyiu

^ what he meant is bouncing light with a reflector off to the left of her. Her left face is a touch darker and making the whole photo not as balance lighting-wise. 

Another alternative to using a reflector is using a remote triggered flash too. Of course, not everyone like using flashes. Then again, since her left face is facing up, it might be slightly easier to use a flash instead of a reflector in this case depends on actual lighting and location.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

Azyiu said:


> ^ what he meant is bouncing light with a reflector off to the left of her. Her left face is a touch darker and making the whole photo not as balance lighting-wise.
> 
> Another alternative to using a reflector is using a remote triggered flash too. Of course, not everyone like using flashes. Then again, since her left face is facing up, it might be slightly easier to use a flash instead of a reflector in this case depends on actual lighting and location.



either way i could've achieved the same result, however the one problem that would have stood between me and the reflector/remote flash decision (had i had any of those with me) was the location. in the photo she is sitting on a sea wall. her legs are hanging over the edge... thinking about it now, if i could figure a way to prop up the reflector on her left side on the remaining portion of sea wall, it would've been a piece of cake.


----------



## Azyiu

^ maybe next time. 

By the way, I posted an ad to sell my old Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L USM last night. And to my surprise I've got like 10 PMs within 5 minutes!! And I called this guy who is interested and he even lives in my district; meaning I don't even have to travel far to meet up with him. Ok, the meeting is in a couple hours, let's hope everything goes smooth there and he buys it. 


EDIT: Just met up with the buyer, and the transaction went very smooth. The guy didn't even argue about price one bit, good buyer and good for me.


----------



## Unto The Sky

an alright shot of my chameleon


----------



## Wretched

Azyiu said:


> ^ maybe next time.
> 
> By the way, I posted an ad to sell my old Canon 70-200mm f/2.8L USM last night. And to my surprise I've got like 10 PMs within 5 minutes!! And I called this guy who is interested and he even lives in my district; meaning I don't even have to travel far to meet up with him. Ok, the meeting is in a couple hours, let's hope everything goes smooth there and he buys it.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just met up with the buyer, and the transaction went very smooth. The guy didn't even argue about price one bit, good buyer and good for me.



Nice! Next lens and probably the last one I 'need' is the 70-200 2.8L IS USM


----------



## Wretched

Here's a couple of 'detail' shots from a shoot I did recently for an American magazine called Modified Mustangs and Fords.

The car is an elite level show car here in Australia and is absolutely incredible. The detail in this thing was mind blowing.

I used three flashes triggered with Cactus V4s for the main interior shot and two for the close-up of the instruments - once coming in through either door. All on full power and firing through white umbrellas.


----------



## Azyiu

Wretched said:


> Nice! Next lens and probably the last one I 'need' is the 70-200 2.8L IS USM



Did you mean the 70-200 f/2.8L IS *II* USM? You are right, and that's actually what I bought to replace the old lens too. 

By the way, great shots above! I wish I know how to play with lights like you do.


----------



## Wretched

Yeah I guess. Whichever is the latest version. So far my longest lens is the 28-70mm 2.8L that I use for most of my car shoots (except the interior shots where I use the 10-22mm f3.5


----------



## Rotatous




----------



## isispelican

some years ago in switzerland





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Bevo

Couple new pics, no editing just straight up..

My bike after a rebuild








New shoes






My dog at full speed, you can see the joy in his face!!






Busted with mom's panties!


----------



## josh pelican

Wretched said:


> Here's a couple of 'detail' shots from a shoot I did recently for an American magazine called Modified Mustangs and Fords.
> 
> The car is an elite level show car here in Australia and is absolutely incredible. The detail in this thing was mind blowing.
> 
> I used three flashes triggered with Cactus V4s for the main interior shot and two for the close-up of the instruments - once coming in through either door. All on full power and firing through white umbrellas.



I want that car. My dad is buying a '69 Camaro soon. I'll have to load up on pictures.

Until then, a wooden piano I found in an abandoned midget house:





Aside from screws, everything is made of wood. I tried pressing the keys and nothing happened.


----------



## Wretched

Great find! Abandoned houses are a scarcity here in most parts of Australia.


----------



## Ibanezsam4

josh pelican said:


> Until then, a wooden piano I found in an abandoned midget house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from screws, everything is made of wood. I tried pressing the keys and nothing happened.



this makes me want to revisit my condemned house project i did for school


----------



## tank




----------



## manozi




----------



## Wretched

Where was that taken? We don't get anything like that here in Aus.


----------



## manozi

It was taken in Savonlinna, Finland during Christmas 2009. 
It's my wife's hometown 

-M



Wretched said:


> Where was that taken? We don't get anything like that here in Aus.


----------



## Wretched

Here are a couple of detail shots from some recent shoots I've done for Australian and US performance car magazines. I'm dying to post some exterior shots showing the entire car, but I really shouldn't until they are published...

In most cases they're lit by two Canon 430EXII Speedlites through white umbrellas at full power and triggered by Cactus V4s.


----------



## Wretched

manozi said:


> It was taken in Savonlinna, Finland during Christmas 2009.
> It's my wife's hometown
> 
> -M



The lighting on the building looks surreal. Is it just from moonlight and/or street lighting?


----------



## Bigfan

Northern Lights (are pretty cool)


----------



## manozi

Wretched said:


> The lighting on the building looks surreal. Is it just from moonlight and/or street lighting?



It's mostly street lighting. The pillars of light shooting up in the sky are actually reflections of the lights of cars passing by on the road behind the house - that's the main (very ordinary  ) cause for such a dramatic background.

Your photos look great Wretched - what camera are you using?


-Manol


----------



## manozi

Here's one more for y'all:







-Manol


----------



## Wretched

manozi said:


> Your photos look great Wretched - what camera are you using?
> 
> 
> -Manol



It's a 7D. I was using a 24-70mm f2.8L in all those shots... and the ones below, too.

All images use two 430EXII Speedlites and a 580EXII. All mounted on their little ground-level stands, bare and on full power, triggered with Cactus V4s. Two light the side of the car and the 580EXII lights the nose or tail (whichever is in shot). Not a lot of post processing beyond saturation etc.


----------



## Azyiu

manozi said:


> Here's one more for y'all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Manol



Nice editing.


----------



## manozi

Thanks 



Azyiu said:


> Nice editing.


----------



## manozi

Right on. Yeah, I've been looking at the 7D as a possible purchase. 
I'm ultimately aiming for the 5D MKII, but the price is killer. 
Not entirely sure if I need the full-frame sensor, as well...


-M



Wretched said:


> It's a 7D. I was using a 24-70mm f2.8L in all those shots... and the ones below, too.
> 
> All images use two 430EXII Speedlites and a 580EXII. All mounted on their little ground-level stands, bare and on full power, triggered with Cactus V4s. Two light the side of the car and the 580EXII lights the nose or tail (whichever is in shot). Not a lot of post processing beyond saturation etc.


----------



## Wretched

My work is regularly published in magazines and even blown up as far as A1 prints with no trouble. I shoot live concert stuff and the results aren't noisy... I haven't seen a need for a full frame sensor.


----------



## Azyiu

manozi said:


> Right on. Yeah, I've been looking at the 7D as a possible purchase.
> I'm ultimately aiming for the 5D MKII, but the price is killer.
> Not entirely sure if I need the full-frame sensor, as well...
> 
> 
> -M



I am a proud owner of a 5D MkII, and I must say it is worth every penny I paid for it. Of course, I am NOT a professional photographer like Wretched here, nor I do this for a living; so if you are on the same boat like me, you DO NOT NEED it for sure. Having said that, I started off on a film based SLR years ago, and would love the freedom of a full frame body. If that is what important to you, then go for it. 



Wretched said:


> My work is regularly published in magazines and even blown up as far as A1 prints with no trouble. I shoot live concert stuff and the results aren't noisy... I haven't seen a need for a full frame sensor.



I'd love to learn how to use / play with lights from you sir one day.


----------



## Wretched

I practically taught myself - and am still learning - the use of remote flashes. There's so much you can do and a lot of variables, but that makes it all the more fun.
There's some good tutorials online and I also had the benefit of being in contact with a lot of already-established automotive photographers who gave me advice and direction.

For cars, I find a minimum of three flashes is what you need for low-light situations, however if you're shooting in the dark, you can set up a 30sec+ shutter speed and run around the car hitting it with a single flash with no triggers. Otherwise I typically set up two firing along the side of the body and one on the nose or tail (whichever is prominent in the shot). For a side shot, just two flashes, one at either end. Whether you have them up high on stands or low on the standard flash bases is often a matter of preference. Say for instance, this orange ute had them all low on the stands, however I also often have them up on light stands and it'll sometimes depend on what kind of light that is going to throw onto the ground (having them low can leave your shot with beams of light across the ground which can be distracting).

I usually always use them all on full power for exterior shots of the body, unless the car is white, when sometimes you need to dial it down to half power or less so you don't burn out the paintwork. 

From there you can experiment, especially when the ambient light is low or non-existent. Firing flashes under the car from behind for a glow that emanates from under, lighting up the cabin with one or two flash hits, writing in the air with a torch or running around the car with the torch for a cool streaky outline... sometimes with a white car at night I will walk around the car with a flash firing through a white umbrella, hitting the body six or seven times with a soft light like you might get in a studio through large soft boxes. I'll post a photo later to show you the results of some of the techniques I mention.

Basically though, it's a matter of just getting out there and giving it a go. I use the flashes and triggers for product shots, portraits, real estate pics, car stuff... you'll find plenty of reasons to buy!


----------



## PeteyG

Here's a few from my night last Thursday.


----------



## Wretched

Wow, you should resize those things!


----------



## PeteyG

Haha, whoops! They're significantly smaller now.


----------



## Furtive Glance

I live in a postcard.


----------



## yacker

First time I've seen this thread, so I figure I'll get in on this:


----------



## Wretched

Here's a couple shots from a shoot that's coming out in Street Fords magazine, issue 82. Due out any day now. It's a 1965 XP Ford Falcon, lit with Speedlite flashes. See the Flickr gallery HERE for specific info on the lighting setups.


----------



## anthonyferguson

josh pelican said:


> I want that car. My dad is buying a '69 Camaro soon. I'll have to load up on pictures.
> 
> Until then, a wooden piano I found in an abandoned midget house:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aside from screws, everything is made of wood. I tried pressing the keys and nothing happened.



That's actually a harmonium  I work for a company that repairs organs and harmonia, and one of the recent ones was for John Sentimu, the archbishop of York. He made me a hot cross bun and some coffee. :golf: yeah.


----------



## Daemoniac

Bit of a photobomb here... Moved interstate a few weeks ago and moved into my grandfathers place. Only just got the camera out of storage, and as it's an infinitely more beautiful state than where we were before, I've been itching to take some pics of the property 

Most of them are edited (though nothing has been removed from the photos, just colour/saturation and contrast), except the pic of the front yard as a whole and the little statue things face close up - those are as taken.


----------



## Daemoniac

Retook the photo of the see-saw and redid it, the original was way off centre and the composition was generally awkward


----------



## Azyiu

Went out for a shoot today, enjoy.


----------



## Wretched

Here are some of the car owner portraits I've been doing lately. Trying to make them more dramatic and serious than I see most of the other shooters bothering with... lighting information is listed on their respective Flickr pages (see Flick portrait gallery here: LINK)


----------



## Azyiu

Say hello to Masked Rider!


----------



## Wretched

Crazy!


----------



## Azyiu

Wretched said:


> Crazy!



Haha! Guess you sir never heard of this Japanese TV series then. Kamen Rider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Wretched

Mmm, nope! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## guitarister7321

August 31, 2010. Camera on my iPhone 3G. Took this while waiting for Rush to get on stage. I always liked how the sun shined through the stage on this one.


----------



## squid-boy

My roommate, Jessica:


----------



## ManuelB

Here are some pictures I took on a trip to "Wilhelmshafen" in Germany:


----------



## Ibanezsam4

took this at a wedding i had the honor to shoot. kinda hooked on this type of photography now... sure beats the hell out of working with cheapskate bands.. anyways onto the photo. edited in lightroom 3, basically increased the warmth, upped the saturation on the yellows and blues, and then took the luminance down on the green. comments please!




7/09/11 by Sam Wro Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Wretched

Nicely worked shot capturing a nice moment. Well done!
Have considered wedding photography a number of times but haven't dipped my toe in yet.


----------



## PeteyG

Some balloons got stuck during their failed attempt to escape to the skies in Bristol.


----------



## Wretched

A couple shots from a recently published hotrod shoot here in Sydney. Strobist details are on each Flickr page, for anyone interested: John Stevens' 1932 Ford Roadster - a set on Flickr


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## tank




----------



## Wretched

Had a lot of stuff coming out in mags lately... here's a couple black and white ones I liked from a shoot on a 1934 Ford coupe.

You can see more here: Phil Retford's Big-Block 1934 Ford Coupe - a set on Flickr


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Something we haven't seen in Houston in a long time (rain).
Camera Model: NIKON D3
Lens: 90.0 mm f/2.8
Image Date: 2011-09-17 15:18:35 +0000
Focal Length: 90mm (35mm equivalent: 90mm)
Aperture: f/11.0
Exposure Time: 0.0050 s (1/200)
ISO equiv: 1600
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Spot
Exposure: Manual
Exposure Mode: Manual
White Balance: Manual


----------



## Wretched

Nice shot, man!

I've had a ton of stuff coming out lately, finally. It can take up to a year sometimes for feature cars to come out in print!

Here's a couple of the latest ones to be published... if you're into it, strobist info is in any image caption that's relevant:


----------



## ThePhilosopher

That third shot is a winner for me.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Third and fourth shots are gorgeous.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

One from a June outing to Glenwood Cemetery; it reminds me I need to go back when it's cooler and I can walk around some:





Sinar Alpina 4x5, 4.5" Single Meniscus Lens
Expired Kodak Plus-X​


----------



## Wretched

Don't think I've posted this before. I was inspired by the work done on meinmyplace.com and convinced the missus to pose for me for a while. She may not have been as adventurous as some of those women, but I love this shot I got of her. It's done wide open with a 50mm f1.4 prime with nothing but window light.


----------



## tank




----------



## ThePhilosopher

One of my assistant from yesterday's shoot:


----------



## ghostred7

Nothing that good...but my 1st attempt at HDR. If I could find my battery charger, I'd have more shots...but haven't seen the thing in over a year  ....relying on my vid cam for now.


----------



## tank




----------



## Wretched

Great location, tank! I'd love to shoot a car there.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here are two film shots from my shoot on Saturday (the negatives were handled roughly on purpose for effect):










Bronica ETRSi 120 Portra 160NC 
Jobo XPro in E6 Pushed 1 Stop​


----------



## tank

Wretched said:


> Great location, tank! I'd love to shoot a car there.




thanks man, this is a abandoned warehouse


----------



## shadscbr

Assateague Island Maryland- sunrise, about 3 days before the last round of storms...very early morning 






Shad


----------



## mikemueller2112

tank, that picture is sick. so eerie.

I just picked up a camera, took a few pics on the weekend when I got it, and some since. It's my first SLR, so I'm still learning everything, but it's a ton of fun.


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister

mikemueller2112 said:


> tank, that picture is sick. so eerie.
> 
> I just picked up a camera, took a few pics on the weekend when I got it, and some since. It's my first SLR, so I'm still learning everything, but it's a ton of fun.


 

Nice photo, may I ask what lens you used to get that photo, or does your camera have a `macro` setting ?


----------



## mikemueller2112

Beowulf Von Thrashmeister said:


> Nice photo, may I ask what lens you used to get that photo, or does your camera have a `macro` setting ?



Thanks man, I only have the kit lens (18-55 mm) at the moment, so that's what I used there. Shot at f/6.3 with a 10 second exposure and 3200 ISO.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

found these rotting in the woods a while back. old ford truck...30s-40s i think. not sure what the car is...


----------



## Wretched

Whoa, that coupe! What a waste .


----------



## Wretched

Some of my latest published (but not most recently shot) work...



























You can see more here: HoskingIndustries' photosets on Flickr


----------



## zackh

Me somewhere high above Sitka, Alaska. Out in the distance you see the dormant volcano Mt. Verstovia.


----------



## Wretched

That's a good travel pic! Nice composition with you off to the side. Too many travel photos end up with the subject dab in the middle.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Some pics from my recent Europe trip

You can find more of these "filtered pics" at my website 

Enjoy ...


----------



## mikemueller2112

Took a few pics of some of my guitars tonight


----------



## tank




----------



## B Lopez

Wretched, how do you keep the reflections on the cars to a minimum? Are you just dumping tons of light on them or what? There's hardly any reflection on them.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

I'm guessing a CPL.


----------



## Wolf ov Fire

Took this a few months back from my iPod Touch 4g


----------



## Azyiu

Some of you might already knew about this, but Adobe has just announced the Beta version of Lightroom 4. 

You may download this Beta for free here: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_lightroom4

For more info on the product, check it out here: Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 | photo management software beta - Adobe Labs


----------



## mikemueller2112




----------



## Daemoniac

Bit of a photo spree yesterday. Bit of post-processing done on them (slight brightness/contrast mostly), but not too much.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Just a little something:





Maybe NSFW: http://www.bartkophoto.com/Ivan/Ivan_0010.jpg
http://www.bartkophoto.com/Ivan/Ivan_0027.jpg
http://www.bartkophoto.com/Ivan/Ivan_0069.jpg


----------



## Wretched

A couple of my latest car pics, as well as a couple of promo shots of Gojira I did a couple weeks ago for a magazine here. I'm available for band promos, by the way. Wanting to crack into that market.


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## JeffFromMtl

I shot this image yesterday. My band decided that we will be using it for our upcoming album. It will need to be cropped and a text overlay will be added, but this is the image we're working with.


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## tian

Putting a 5D iii through its paces and loving it. Night baseball has never been so bearable. If only I could get my hands on a 400 around here.


----------



## SeductionS

Took it with my cellphone a few days ago in Pisa (Italy).


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My hazy 20mm f/2.8 turns bright light into a wash of light while keeping the shadow sharp and free of washed out light.






Sycamore Tree
Nikon D3, Nikon 20mm f/2.8​


----------



## Wretched

Nice one! Way to make good use of what sounds like an otherwise busted lens.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Nikon wants almost what a replacement would cost to repair it; I paid $100 for it knowing the condition.


----------



## mikemueller2112




----------



## Wretched

How many goes did that take?


----------



## mikemueller2112

^ A few. My girlfriend was putting in eyedrops, and I just got a macro lens so I put 1 and 1 together. Could have done a better job if I took more time, but it came out pretty good for a little experiment.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Looks good; if you have an off camera flash try using a setting that would allow for more DOF. You can practice shots like this with a sink set to a really slow drip.

A trio of old macros:
Oiled DVD+Water placed using a pipette, illuminated with an ABR800. All shot at 1/250 with the aperture being f/32, f/45, and f/32 respectively.


----------



## Wretched

So you stuck three lenses together?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

No, I rephrased the post to be more clear; just one lens my 90mm macro.


----------



## mikemueller2112

ThePhilosopher said:


> Looks good; if you have an off camera flash try using a setting that would allow for more DOF. You can practice shots like this with a sink set to a really slow drip.



Thanks for the advice, I'm still a big noob when it comes to photography. That pic I took would have been much better if more of the eye was in focus. Got my camera at the end of the year last year and I don't get as much practice in as I should. Those shots you took are awesome.

Saw someone post a picture like this somewhere online (maybe was a user here), liked the idea so I did it with a halite crystal with some imperfections (blue) caused by radioactive potassium (band name?). I'm a geologist, so crystals give me a boner.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Thanks for the compliments, I really try to do some different things.

I made these flash videos using series of consecutive frames:
http://www.bartkophoto.com/Photos/Things/SprayTest_01.html
http://www.bartkophoto.com/Photos/Things/SprayTest_02.html

For a shot like that I'd setup the camera to focus on the lens and then use the lens that is free to focus on the crystal (the door looks sharper in the refracted image); I think it'd make that image pack a bigger punch. I would probably use a long lens to get rid of as much clutter around the shot to keep it focused and concise - perhaps a light tent or a seamless setup.


----------



## mikemueller2112

ThePhilosopher said:


> Thanks for the compliments, I really try to do some different things.
> 
> I made these flash videos using series of consecutive frames:
> Untitled Document
> Untitled Document
> 
> For a shot like that I'd setup the camera to focus on the lens and then use the lens that is free to focus on the crystal (the door looks sharper in the refracted image); I think it'd make that image pack a bigger punch. I would probably use a long lens to get rid of as much clutter around the shot to keep it focused and concise - perhaps a light tent or a seamless setup.



I reshot this, had some better natural light to work with as it was later in the day. Had the crystal placed in a more aesthetic way and did a better job focusing it. Would be cool to have something like a light tent, but it's just a hobby I'm getting into for now. Thanks for the help again dude.


----------



## Wretched

Just a couple of pics from my most recently published works:


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Sick photos, Wretched.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Patrick Watson @ The Corona Theater.


----------



## Wretched

Love the silhouette. What gear you using?


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Thanks, I'm really happy with how that one turned out as well!

My gear is as simple as can be: Canon 7D, 50mm f1.8.

It's actually all the gear I own at the moment, as I'm fairly new to the DSLR world. Just got them in February.


----------



## Azyiu

JeffFromMtl said:


> Thanks, I'm really happy with how that one turned out as well!
> 
> My gear is as simple as can be: Canon 7D, 50mm f1.8.
> 
> It's actually all the gear I own at the moment, as I'm fairly new to the DSLR world. Just got them in February.



The 7D body is quite an impressive start for someone fairly new to the DSLR world.


----------



## Wretched

Yeah man, I use the 7D exclusively. Been thinking about adding a 5D MkII to my kit, but not because I need it.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Azyiu said:


> The 7D body is quite an impressive start for someone fairly new to the DSLR world.



Yeah, it's definitely a nice camera. I figured I might as well get something that I could keep for a long time, rather than buying something I'd want to upgrade eventually. I had been shooting with film for a few years, so I knew photography is something that would be worth the investment for me, and it was time to go digital 



Wretched said:


> Yeah man, I use the 7D exclusively. Been thinking about adding a 5D MkII to my kit, but not because I need it.



Wow, I thought for sure that those photos were shot with a full-frame camera. The image quality is unreal. What kinds of lenses are you using with it, and what kind of editing do you put into your photos? I take it you also use lighting set-ups?

The editing side of things is something I really need to look into, as I'm using the basic of basics right now, good old irfanview. I don't know much beyond colour correction and sharpening.


----------



## Wretched

I use a 24-70mm f2.8 L, 70-200 f2.8 L and a 10-22mm f4.5 EFS. So the glass is generally very good.

For exterior car shots I edit in Lightroom first, then final adjustment in PS. For detail shots like the interiors and engines and wheels etc I just edit the jpegs in PS. I always shoot cars RAW and jpeg at the same time.

I carry with me three Canon Speedlite flashes: a 580EXII and two 430EXIIs and use Cactus V4 triggers. With that I also carry white diffusion umbrellas, light stands etc as well as the usual reflectors and stuff.

In terms of the shots above, all the exterior shots were actually natural available light, except the bike enjoyed some bounced light from a large silver reflector on the rear wheel area. The interior used three flashes through white umbrellas.

You can see my lighting and EXIF info on all my shots on Flickr, here: HoskingIndustries' photosets on Flickr


----------



## JeffFromMtl

Thanks for the info and the link. I'll definitely be keeping tabs on it, and I'm going to need to look into lightroom and photoshop.
The 24-70mm f2.8 L and the 10-22 are both lenses that I have on my wish list as well, should be picking one up at some point this summer.


----------



## Wretched

If the 70-200mm had girl parts, I'd make love to it. It's my favourite.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Trying out my new Singh-ray Gold-n-Blue Polarizer:


----------



## ThePhilosopher

A pair more with the Gold-n-Blue.





Three Stacked Images





Separated by 90°​


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Trying out the BR-2A and a reversed 50mm f/1.8:





Top is the reversed 50mm, the second is to show the size (shot with my 90mm macro):





Tiny Dandelion:


----------



## ThePhilosopher

More reversed 50 stuff:


----------



## Ibanezsam4

leftovers from my pipe pictures


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Green Lynx Spider:





Tiny Fly:





Pollen:





Reversed 20mm:


----------



## Wretched

I'd love to get into the macro stuff one day, but I shoot so much for work I find I couldn't be bothered after hours!  Oh well, that's why I have other hobbies, right.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Macro in the field can be so frustrating at times, but man it is pretty cool to come home and see individual grains of pollen. I wish I had enough paying photo work to keep me busy.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Comparison Shot (no cropping done - all handheld):


----------



## ThePhilosopher

The start to a small project I'm working on. These were shot with a reversed 50mm f/1.4 and a PK-13 extension tube.


----------



## rgaRyan

Stunning photos guys! Very inspiring!


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Here are some shots from my new 300mm f/4 AF-S:








And 100% Crop:


----------



## Doreen28

A black & white photo







by hohn Vincent on Flickr


----------

